# Strobist: Post your photos and setups



## themedicine

I thought it would be interesting and informative to have an area of the forum where we can post photos with the setup listed below it. Kind of like the the strobist group on flickr but here instead! I find this sort of thing to be quite educational and intriguing. 
I searched to try and find if this existed, but it did not come up.
I'll start, so everyone can get the idea of what to include in their posts. If no one likes this idea, the thread will obviously die. If people like it, I hope you join along. This doesn't have to just be small strobes either, all studio setups should be welcomed as well as other sources of light (car lights, shop lights flashlights) as long as you include light setup descriptions. 
You're welcome to post all the photos you want, as long as an off-camera light of any sort was used and you include a description of the setup!

*This is not supposed to be a critique thread but a discussion/instructional thread.* Please ask all the questions you want and help all of us learn more about lighting and the process of it. Thank you.

I'll start with a few.




candyssmallcandy (33 of 44) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: Vivitar knock off camera right with shoot through umbrella at about 1/4, sb-800 with green gel at 1/32 camera left and underneath via VAL (voice activated lightstand aka a person), another vivitar knock off at 1/16 aimed at the ceiling.




PissAnt3-6-10 (3 of 8) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: Sb-800 stage right with cto gel at 1/4 and vivitar knock off stage left at 1/4




lizpreview (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: sb-800 bare at 1/2 power back left of model. vivitar knockoff through shoot through umbrella model right as well as the sun. 




Fillinpreview  by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: 1 sb-800 high camera right into inflatable soft box activated via CLS. This was the result of all my triggers dying after ONE shot.


----------



## mrpink

I will play along....

D90, one SB-600 fired bare, high camera right.



A. 130 by Matt Francosky, on Flickr

D90, 2 SB-600's, Shoot thru umbrellas, High camera left, Fill camera right.



DSC_7827-3ww by Matt Francosky, on Flickr






p!nK


----------



## eric-holmes

SB600 in beauty dish high camera right.






SB600 in beauty dish camera right.


----------



## dylanstraub

Very nice shots so far.


----------



## themedicine

YAY!! I'm so excited to see some more!
Eric-Holmes: Are you the one with the DIY beauty dish?? I think I saw some senior shots you did and the light was quite good. You don't have a link to building that thing do you?

Keep em rolling. A few more and I'll post some more too...


----------



## Buckster

Composite of two photos shot one right after the other.

For the main shot (no spray), I set up the camera including focus, then shut off the lights and used a hand-held 580 EX II flash on manual at 1/32 power to Illuminate the product from behind (2 pops, upper left and right) and from the front (2 pops, 1 @ lower left a bit further away than the others and the other at about eye-level right) during the 20 second exposure. 

For the spray shot, I used the same setup, but lit with only 2 pops from almost directly beneath the spray (one further away from the spray than the other), while I squeezed the bottle's trigger, once for each pop.

I used the composite to remove my trigger-squeezing-hand from the shot.


----------



## themedicine

^^^great work, good imagination, and wonderful execution^^^
Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Derrel

Buckster,
Your attention to detail is amazing, as noted by this small crop from your setup diagram! That's a  great setup, using one light for background illumination, and also for fill light via the silvered reflector! An excellent contribution to this thread.


----------



## Buckster

LOL!

I confess, I stole "Numbnuts" from Joe McNally. It's just too fun (and true) not to use.


----------



## redtippmann

There is 3 SB-600 units over my head on a c-stand with boom. All three were going through a single 40 inch umbrella. And all were commanded by a SU-800 trigger with +1 EV comp. for CLS.





3 sb-600's in this set up. 1st on group A going through 40 inch umbrella camera left with probably +1 EV. 2nd in a B group with a 1/2 cut of CTO going through a 1/8th inch grid camera right with -2 EV. And a 3rd in group C, camera right, set to M1/1 (full blast) to get some detail out of the background because i didn't want to drag the shutter at 1/10th of a second because it was so dark out (and I was shooting at 200mm)





This is an homage to Joe McNally well I draw a lot of inspiration from him (He's the best IMHO) But really simple setup. 1 SB-600 with 1/8inch grid and 1 cut of CTO going through a 30 inch umbrella (flash really close to the umbrella to minimize the spread if the light) And camera set to tungsten to get some cool color.


----------



## Dominantly

Ahh, which ones...




I was playing with shadows on this one, trying to take ambient down and use my couch as a studio. 
f/4.5, 1/25, ISO 200, 105mm, SB-600 fired camera left right at the monkey





Taken outside as the sun was setting
f/4.8, 1/1600, ISO 500, 120mm, SB600 fired into 42" umbrella high over my right shoulder, silver reflector held on the left angled up




D90, SB-600, 50mm f/1.8
Shot outside, f/4.5, 1/1600, ISO 500, 50mm, SB-600 shot into 42" umbrella high over my left shoulder with reflector opposite for fill.




D90 Nikkor 55-200, SB-600

f/4.5, 1/320, ISO 500, 102mm, SB-600 fired into 42" umbrella above camera left


----------



## GeneralBenson

eric-holmes said:


> SB600 in beauty dish high camera right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SB600 in beauty dish camera right.



Great shots, Eric!

Love the the contrasty B&W conversion. It works very well with the punchy dish light.


----------



## Tee

I just recently got into speedlights. 1 SB-600 was used.

The set-up:






The shot:







One more:


----------



## point-&-shoot

nice shots Tee


----------



## themedicine

Very nice work in here so far. I'm pleased to see people posting setups and such in here. 
few more from me..




wc9-24-10full (2 of 2) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: 1 sb-800 with shoot through umbrella at like....1/8 or so power





Adamstrobist (9 of 11) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Sb-800 in STU camera right kinda high. Sunset in background.




Thanksgiving by TheMedicine, on Flickr

Strobist: two vivitar 285s one on each side. 1/16 power. sb-800 in shoot through umbrella behind camera slightly camera right on 1/8th power.


----------



## Village Idiot

My best work to date:




580EX II with shoot through.


----------



## ghache

Village Idiot said:


> My best work to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580EX II with shoot through.


 

Overcooked ribs :thumbdown: did you marinate the ribs 12 hours prior to the shoot? i dont think so


----------



## ghache

Tee said:


> I just recently got into speedlights. 1 SB-600 was used.
> 
> The set-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more:
> 
> I really like this, I just ordered a softbox like that, cant wait to get it and try it!


----------



## Village Idiot

ghache said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best work to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580EX II with shoot through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overcooked ribs :thumbdown: did you marinate the ribs 12 hours prior to the shoot? i dont think so
Click to expand...

 
You assume wrong :thumbdown:. They were on the smoker for several hours and then sauced and finished on the grill to get a glaze like finish. Well, the ones on the left were. The right side ones were dry rubbed.


----------



## Buckster

_A couple more from this shoot __here__._


----------



## themedicine

That's it. I'm changing this thread to "Buckster, please teach us all how to be photographers." haha. I love it. great work on this page too everybody. And villageidiot, I hope you mean those were the best ribs you've cooked as of late, cause I think I think I've seen better photos...not saying this one is bad so please don't take it that way!
Keep em coming everybody! 
Also, if anyone viewing this has any questions about these setups or terms, ask away!!


----------



## KmH

2 lights. Camera left, 1 SB-800 on a light stand head high, bounced into a reflecting, silver, 32" umbrella, that was angled down 15°.
Light 2 - A close look shows a SB-600 on the ground, just inside the door and pointing up to light the interior of the telephone booth.


----------



## themedicine

Good work KMH.
I want to start doing more stuff like this. That is, working with inanimate objects on location and such. Looks good.


----------



## kundalini

24x24" softbox on lens axis ~8' A.F.F. feathered, a 15x15" softbox directly above me ~8' A.F.F. and a 8" snooted hair light ~135° and ~6' A.F.F., plus a silver reflector under the chin. I think I need to adjust the reflector a bit more to remove the shadow under the glasses.​

 


SB-800 on stand outside, probably zoomed to 105mm, SB-800 inside in 24" softbox.​

 

SB-800 on shoot through umbrella just out of frame ~45° and one SB-800 aimed at the background head height.​


----------



## MSnowy

KmH said:


> 2 lights. Camera left, 1 SB-800 on a light stand head high, bounced into a reflecting, silver, 32" umbrella, that was angled down 15°.
> Light 2 - A close look shows a SB-600 on the ground, just inside the door and pointing up to light the interior of the telephone booth.


 
very nice!


----------



## fokker

Some of mine from recently:

Portrait of my mate who's a dubstep producer and wanted something he could use for a promo shot. Being dubstep, he had to hadit low key, looking moody and wearing a hoody.

430EX high camera right bounced from a smallish white umbrella. 430EX low camera left handheld by myself, with small homemade softbox.




Tigon Dubstep by rattyboy, on Flickr



Soldering iron melting some solder. Single 430EX, bare,  low camera right.




Soldering Iron by rattyboy, on Flickr


----------



## themedicine

fokker - I really like the second shot, I do wish there was a bit more wrap-around detail overall, but a great shot none the less. good work.
kundalini - I think the first shot looks fine even with the shadow from the sunglasses. I've always held the belief that some shadow is good, to add depth and such. I really like the separation you achieved from the background too!


----------



## Village Idiot

1http://www.flickr.com/photos/cokronk/5219516103/


----------



## Tee

ghache said:


> I really like this, I just ordered a softbox like that, cant wait to get it and try it!


 
My only nit with this softbox was it didn't come with an interior defusing curtain (just the outside) so it runs a little hotter.  I was just trying to configure some tissue paper on the outside to see if that would help.  All in all, a good beginner box that didn't break the bank and I'm learning the measure of flash power much better.


----------



## Markw

This thread is wonderful!  I cant wait to see more.  This is making me second guess getting a studio setup and just spending the money on more, better speedlights...:er:

Mark


----------



## Derrel

Here's a quick Strobist setup that's perfect to try during this Holiday season.






 I wanted the small mini-lights to be rendered large, and rounded, so I knew I needed a long focal length, and also a wide aperture. To get the lights bright enough, I had to raise the ISO to 400, and use a shutter speed of 1/30 second. Once I got the background lights to render properly, I adjusted the flash output of a single, Vivitar 285HV flash mounted on a light stand and using a Photoflex convertible, reflecting umbrella about five feet to the left of the subject. Because of the  ISO 400 and f/2.8 exposure, the flash was dialed quite far down, to 1/8 power. The lens used makes nice, fairly evenly-illuminated,rounded OOF highlights.

To get the mini-lights to record with the proper color, I set the D2x's white balance to Incandescent, and brought the flash's color temperature "downward" to Incandescent by Scotch taping a Nikon TNH-1A orange gelatin filter over the flash's Fresnel lens


----------



## Markw

Nice write Derrel.  Something I'm definately going to have to have a go at.  

On a side note, what lens were you using?  70 or 80-200 2.8?

Mark


----------



## kundalini

One SB-600 pointed at back wall.




 


Added a magenta piece of construction paper over the flash head..... and missed focus.  




.​


----------



## Heck

Simple set up. Bed sheet back round with a single sb600 shot through a umbrella. D300 using cyber synchs triggers. I had the umbrella up high looking into it while the camera was off center to my left.


----------



## kundalini

^^^  hahaha.  Umbrellas and sunglasses.  Similar setup.


----------



## themedicine

My "adviser/instigator" always gets on me when I don't photoshop that stuff out of sunglasses. haha. This thread is indeed coming along nicely. Great new posts on this page. Thanks!


----------



## reddau

I didn't use strobes for this considering my budget but the same effect can be achieved using strobes, 2 12" soft boxes, on camera right 45 degrees up at subject, one camera left overhead


----------



## themedicine

I like the shot, but I am curious what you used instead!


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Derrel said:


> Here's a quick Strobist setup that's perfect to try during this Holiday season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted the small mini-lights to be rendered large, and rounded, so I knew I needed a long focal length, and also a wide aperture. To get the lights bright enough, I had to raise the ISO to 400, and use a shutter speed of 1/30 second. Once I got the background lights to render properly, I adjusted the flash output of a single, Vivitar 285HV flash mounted on a light stand and using a Photoflex convertible, reflecting umbrella about five feet to the left of the subject. Because of the  ISO 400 and f/2.8 exposure, the flash was dialed quite far down, to 1/8 power. The lens used makes nice, fairly evenly-illuminated,rounded OOF highlights.
> 
> To get the mini-lights to record with the proper color, I set the D2x's white balance to Incandescent, and brought the flash's color temperature "downward" to Incandescent by Scotch taping a Nikon TNH-1A orange gelatin filter over the flash's Fresnel lens



I've been trying this technique.  Have a bit more to go to make it happen, and I might need more space... Tis the season and Thanks for the idea.:mrgreen:


----------



## Village Idiot

One Vivtar 285HV in the fridge...along with the camera.


----------



## Tee

One SB-600 camera left to fill for backlit sun.


----------



## mwcfarms

I'll share. 






Alien Bee with large softbox camera left 45 degree, silver/white reflector straight across and a bit below the soft box. Another Bee as a background light with barn doors, infront camera right aimed straight at the backdrop.


----------



## point-&-shoot

i have one from yesterday.



evan with some post effects by kyle.emley, on Flickr


----------



## Dao

Shot with 3 Vivitar 285HV
2 on light stand with shoot through umbrella (on both sides)
1 on light stand with white cloth between the flash and the subject (for light diffusion) (top)


----------



## Markw

Hmm..Im no pro by any means..but maybe I can play?

This is a compilation of two shots (obviously.).  Single SB-600 with Lumiquest LQ-107 softbox held at arms length about 30 degrees behind the front of his face pointed down toward his face (both shots, opposite sides)..if that makes sense.






SB-600 with LQ-107 softbox handheld above camera left pointed toward the bear





Cross hung over LQ-107 softbox attached to the SB-600.  Fired straight into the camera.





SB-600 with LQ-107 fired down onto face.





SB-600 with LQ-107 handheld fired up toward dragon.





SB-600 fired bare from left rear of the smoke:





Hope you enjoyed.  If you have any more questions or need mroe info, please feel free to ask.

Mark


----------



## themedicine

MarkW Cool work. I like these alot! thanks for the info on them too! 
Dao - Great seamless. just great.


----------



## kundalini

Nikon D80 with Nikkor 12-24mm lens. SB-600 on foot stand reverse firing at the back of the mailbox. Aluminum foil folded in front of built-in flash to bounce pre-flash backwards to SB-600. Commander mode. Remote shutter release and 10s self-timer.




 



Can't remember the camera/lens combo on the one, but pretty sure it was an SB-600 at ~6' with shoot through umbrella , close on lens axis and aimed slightly upward. SB-800 flash in scene was set as an optic slave, camera was powered off. Commander mode and 10s self-timer.​ 



 

.​


----------



## Dominantly

SB600 bare back left at 1/8 power, SB800 fired into 42" umbrella front right.
85mm f/1.4 on a D90

The 85mm lens can produce some awesome OOF quality and giant light orbes, but in order to get them large I had to put the subject a bit further from the lights, requiring me to be even further back to get the framing decent. I was running out of room so this was about as far as I could go before hitting a wall.





Same


----------



## chito beach

kundalini said:


> .​



Dude you look just like Silent Bob!  :thumbup:  :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

Winston








Setup







​

> Dude you look just like Silent Bob! :thumbup: :lmao:


I've got nothin' to say about that.  ​


----------



## themedicine

kundalini said:


> .​


I'm stealing this idea just so I can play with it. hahaha and for Winston, do you feel like a back light instead of a hair light would have been beneficial? I only ask because it looks slightly flat to me...i dunno, may just be my stupid eyes and headache...
Great work everyone.


----------



## point-&-shoot

nice. thanks for the how to.



kundalini said:


> Winston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> Dude you look just like Silent Bob! :thumbup: :lmao:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got nothin' to say about that.  ​
Click to expand...


----------



## Derrel

chito beach said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude you look just like Silent Bob!  :thumbup:  :lmao:
Click to expand...


I was thinking of the movie "Waiting to Exhale"...


----------



## kundalini

themedicine said:


> ..... and for Winston, do you feel like a back light instead of a hair light would have been beneficial? I only ask because it looks slightly flat to me...i dunno, may just be my stupid eyes and headache...


 Ohhhh, discussion, great idea.  It did seem like it was gonna be quite a jizz feast.

I don't think it looks too flat, in my eyes.  I guess I could have moved the main ligh off lens axis to create the typical 45° look rather than dead on.  But this was part of my exercising and training for the hair light.  I knew this has a huge impact on portraits, especially with dark headed models on dark backgrounds and I wanted to practice.  Winston was all I had for a model.  


As you can tell, Winston doesn't have dark hair.  My SO's daughter let me borrow one of her dolls to photoy.  She was going to put it on e-bay and needed a shot.  So this lets me have a more "real world" subject to practice....... albeit only about 14" tall.






​I couldn't keep the doll too long though.  I started feeling a little creepy.  Anyway, it did allow some more practice before I try it on an actual person.  

The day came.  Still need much more practice with angles and intensity, but I don't feel like a nimrod either.  I kinda, sorta know what kind of light I can get.  BTW, I practice a lot of different techniques of stuff nobody will ever see, but it is another tool to use when it's showtime.
​

 










Derrel said:


> Waiting to Exhale"...






 
​​


----------



## themedicine

Well I hope you don't mind the discussion! Kinda part of the point of the thread really. Don't think I'm bustin' your balls, you are putting up much better and more work than I have! I really appreciate everything you have put up because it isn't always the same or traditionally lit. Do it up


----------



## kundalini

themedicine said:


> Well I hope you don't mind the discussion! Kinda part of the point of the thread really. Don't think I'm bustin' your balls, you are putting up much better and more work than I have! I really appreciate everything you have put up because it isn't always the same or traditionally lit. Do it up


Not at all man, I was hoping this would become an open discussion on lighting.  There are truely some really nice photos in the thread and folks like Buckster and Derrel do really good explainations and diagrams.  I'm really interested in this subject, know a little bit and want to learn so much more.

I would hope this doesn't become a critique thread, but more an instructional, inspirational and thought provoking in nature.  If you hadn't asked your question, you would have no idea of WHY I shot Winston as I did.  I wouldn't have been able to explain a process I've travelled so far and am going through for one particular aspect of lighting..... the hair light.  You don't need to go through my history here, but I like to problem solve.  I'll read a thread where a member is asking a question or situation that I am not fully sure of.  I take it on as a personal challenge to shoot something as similarly as possible to the OP.  If successful, I can go through the steps that were taken to get the result and show an example.  It's not a matter of one-ups-man-ship, it about engaging the grey matter and paying forward.

Thanks for asking.   :thumbup:


----------



## Bram

Yeah I really love this thread I have been thinking about a lighting setup for awhile but i've just been hit with a heavy school bill and in need of a car. So i'm really liking this thread to see what people are using to get such great lighting. Please keep posting setups.


----------



## themedicine

I have to agree with you about this not being a critique thread. I may even go back and add that to the original post. Questions and discussions should be honored and nurtured hopefully resulting in less of a critique thread and more of an instructional thread. good posts!


----------



## Markw

Markw said:


>


 
Shot with this setup:




 This is wrong.  The cereal boxes are the line above the one that is currently labeled.  The line labeled "cereal boxes" is actually the kitchen table.
Mark


----------



## kundalini

I went through several setups for this shot, but I think this one is lit by a single flash in a 15" softbox on lens axis ~24" above and one candle on blocks behind the skull. Black paper sweep for the background and a 12x12" black floor tile for the base.





 


After seeing this, I may have to revisit the shot. ​ 



!/8 honeycomb grid for hotshoe flash (David Honl) camera right.​ 


 

L to R - Noname (no-nah-mee), Winston & Bruce


----------



## jcolman

A few from me.


One monolight fired into a large softbox, above and behind bride.  Key light was from an open door behind camera.






Two monolights and a reflector.  Key light on left fired into large softbox.  Hairlight above model fired into small softbox.  White foamcore on right to bounce light back towards model.






Three lights.  Monolight fired into large sofbox on right.  Monolight fired into umbrella on left.  Bare speedlight fired at model in background






A behind the scenes shot


----------



## el_shorty

My pit bull pup Zoe at 12 weeks old.






Lighting setup


----------



## Dominantly

Thank you for your posts and info on those shots. That puppy portrait is probably one of the better animal portraits that I have ever seen.

Jcolman- awesome shots (especially that last one) and thanks for the pull back on that.


----------



## jcolman

One more from me.  Two speedlights, one on either side of the couple about 30' away.  You can see the one on the right as it fired.


----------



## Markw

I adore the one of the puppy.  I cannot wait to get my lighting setup!

Kundalini...impressive as always. :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## kundalini

More people should be joining in with the flurry of threads about flash photography lately. C'mon, don't be shy.







redtippmann said:


> This is an homage to Joe McNally well I draw a lot of inspiration from him ......


Page 94 of The Hotshoe Diaries by any chance?


----------



## ZackT

061 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr





040 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr




057 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr


local dj photoshoot


----------



## gsgary

Softbox camera left  and honeycomb camera right high and behind subject


----------



## themedicine

Zack T - Don't forget to post your lighting setups!
Kundalini - I tend to just stay out of the flash threads, strictly for me providing bad info. haha
jcoleman - good work man!
gsgary - I love this in b&w and I love the shallowish DOF


----------



## Markw

A couple more:

SB-600 camera right behind model, so about 60 degrees to the right of the lens axis.

Nikon D300s 
Sigma 18-50mm F/2.8 EX DC D










Mark


----------



## ZackT

ZackT said:


> 061 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 040 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 057 by spoonhatchk20, on Flickr
> 
> 
> local dj photoshoot


 
first pic one single sb600 flash with brella slightly to the right of the subject about 3 feet away chest high to the subject 

second pic single vivitar flash with brella 5 feet away from subject standing about 7 feet high pointing down on the subject directly in front

third pic vivitar with brella standing 5 feet pointing down on subject directly in front and sb600 standing 3 feet directly behind subject pointing towards camers 

all pictures were takin in pitch dark conditions which kinda sucked more of the pictures from this shoot are on my flickr let me know what you guys think?


----------



## jcolman

One of the often overlooked lighting tools is a reflector.  This was shot with a reflector bouncing the sunlight back onto the bride.  The trick is to place the reflector where it will create natural looking light.  Many people put a reflector down low creating "up light" which looks unnatural.


----------



## jcolman

A little more complex setup was used for this shot.  Three monolights were used.  Two were aimed at the walls in this rather large room.  The white walls created a nice soft light.  The third light was placed on a balcony and aimed at the couple.






In this shot from the same wedding, I simply turned off the balcony light but kept the other two lights on.  The room looks as if it were lit with only natural light.






The nice thing about bouncing your light off of walls is that you can pretty much light any area of the venue with nice soft light


----------



## gsgary

Camera in right hand, 580ex in left hand held as far out and as high as possible


----------



## themedicine

Gary and Coleman, great shots. Thanks for adding these. It is important to keep in mind you can always hand hold the flash! stands are nice, but when the time comes to improvise you should remember to do it. and those wedding photos are super nice because they look naturally lit. great work.


----------



## kundalini

themedicine said:


> It is important to keep in mind you can always hand hold the flash! stands are nice, but when the time comes to improvise you should remember to do it.


 Too right.







​And if you have sweaty palms......  ball bungee.​



​​


----------



## Markw

We have to be able to see the pic taken handholding the flash! 

Mark


----------



## themedicine

Sb-800 at 1/8 with full cto camera left in reflective umbrella  (half closed). vivitar 285 knockoff for background light pointed  straight up at 1/16 power. Camera set with manual WB to make it all blue  and such. (tungsten equivalent)


----------



## themedicine

while im at it, I may as well add these I did tonight. Playing with my new white seamless....



whitetest (3 of 5) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
 		white  seamless lit with two vivitar 285 knockoffs running 1/16 power. I'm lit  with an sb-800 in halfclosed reflective umbrella at like 1/16 power.





whitetest (2 of 5) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
white seamless lit with one red gel'd vivitar 285 knockoff running 1/16  power. I'm lit with an sb-800 in inflatable softbox at like 1/4 power.


----------



## OrionsByte

I'm in awe of this thread.  I only just recently started doing some off-camera flash work with my SB600, and I picked up a light stand and a convertible umbrella.  I'm learning, but wow, threads like this just show me how much I still have to learn.  That's at once inspiring and a little intimidating.

I'll toss a couple shots in to the mix though, even if they're not up to par with the rest of the thread.

f/11 1/500 ISO 200, bare SB600 camera right.  The statuette was standing on top of my laptop.  No background or anything, I was practicing the technique of using enough power from the speedlight so that the background just disappears.





f/8 1/30 ISO200, SB600 with shoot-through umbrella high camera left and a foamboard reflector camera right.


----------



## kundalini

OrionsByte said:


> ....I'll toss a couple shots in to the mix though, even if they're not up to par with the rest of the thread.


 Don't be silly.  Join in the fray.


----------



## redtippmann

themedicine said:


> while im at it, I may as well add these I did tonight. Playing with my new white seamless....
> 
> 
> 
> whitetest (3 of 5) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
> white  seamless lit with two vivitar 285 knockoffs running 1/16 power. I'm lit  with an sb-800 in halfclosed reflective umbrella at like 1/16 power.
> 
> 
> http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5128/5298366105_9bd9afc15a.jpg/[img][/url]
> [url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillilandphoto/5298366105/]whitetest (2 of 5)[/url] by [url=http://www.flickr.com/people/gillilandphoto/]TheMedicine[/url], on Flickr
> white seamless lit with one red gel'd vivitar 285 knockoff running 1/16  power. I'm lit with an sb-800 in inflatable softbox at like 1/4 power.[/quote]
> 
> (*Note I'm not at a color calibrated computer at the moment so I might be wrong*)
> The first could use a little more power on the subject. Yeah that book is between the subject and the light source and you don't want to blow it so you can always try and flag it off.


----------



## TerribleWone

Motorsports Pans>Strobes>my life, so ya I love strobes!
Flickr: Nick Busato's Photostream





-SB600 elevated to the left and behind drew. I placed an umbrella to prevent lens flare from this flash
-SB800 to the right of drew
Power wise I want to say the strobe on the right was full power where are the one on the left was half. 





1/2 power SB800 above camera reflectance umbrella 
1/8 power SB600 below camera reflectance umbrella
(camera shoots between the two umbrellas)







First time ever using a studio was only a few months ago. I assumed that they were going to have proper strobes so I left my SB600 and SB800 at home. Well needless to say their equipment was very primitive but I think I made the best of it.

Setup: 
-Above and slightly behind to the left of Darcy is a large softbox that I used to get the highlight in her hair and some of the edges in the goggles.
-To the right of Darcy is another softbox that I used as the key light
-To the left of darcy I used a reflector to use light from that right softbox to fill the other side of her face.


----------



## themedicine

Terrible - Great shots man. I like all of them! Good job on the clamshell type lighting on the second one. And the the third may benefit from a bit more rim light on the back of her head. Great, clear, sharp shots though man. Thank you for the contribution!




Riverbank Promo Preview 1 by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: 1 reflective umbrella camera right. Sb-800 at about 1/4.


----------



## gsgary

One from yesterday, just having a play 1 studio flash ansd 1 580EX


----------



## themedicine

zoeypaint (4 of 5) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

Vivitar knockoff at 1/16th in softbox overtop of the painting. One sb-800 bare at 1/128 behind at models back and painting.


----------



## Tbini87

Just getting into OCF and using some new gear (cactus triggers, stand and shoot through umbrella) along with an SB-600.


----------



## K8-90

Love this thread


----------



## K8-90

lol, same


----------



## themedicine

What's holding you back?!! I said quite specifically in the OP that it can be any artificial of camera lightsource. Doesn't have to be fancy wireless flashes and stuff! Anyway, I'm glad ya'll like the thread and post when ya can!


----------



## themedicine

Actually I was looking through your blog today, and I have to say, those reflectors you use make a world of difference. Without using off camera flash and such you are directing that light wonderfully. Kind of inspired me! I wanna try that now pretty badly to see if I can even come close to what you've been accomplishing with it.


----------



## kundalini

Wish I could remember the setup, but it's all hot shoe flash and it looks as if the main is camera left, most likely from a shoot through main.  Another flash camera right for fill.









For the NSFW version.....
See here....


​


----------



## themedicine

Went out again today with the same band as thursday. One light setups again because, well, we may have had to get outta here in a hurry if the occasion called for it. 




riverbank2011 (8 of 24) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Vivitar knock off in reflective umbrella camera left at about 1/4 power.




riverbank2011 (22 of 24) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Vivitar knock off in shoot through umbrella camera right at about 1/4 power. 




riverbank2011 (17 of 24) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
one light in reflective umbrella at about 1/4 power camera left.
It was very dirty at today's location. i lost both my shoes twice. my man in the photo had sandals on. he has no socks or painted toes, that is black mud on his feet. and of course, he was riding with me...


----------



## themedicine

oh, and kundalini, I'll take all that off your hands if you just don't need em anymore. no sense in throwing them away ya know?


----------



## TerribleWone

Themedicine:

Picture two is pretty spot on. It might be a tad overexposed but its highly likely its this stupid laptops screen. Your first picture and the one from the previous page need a second light source IMO. The band looks well let from one side, but the guy on the opposite side is dim. I do really like the colors in these, its like a slight beach bypass or something...



themedicine said:


> Terrible - Great shots man. I like all of them! Good job on the clamshell type lighting on the second one. And the the third may benefit from a bit more rim light on the back of her head. Great, clear, sharp shots though man. Thank you for the contribution!


The part that sucks was that the lights had no adjustment at all. They were like stage lights, and they produced so little light. The highlight softbox was just inches from her head, so moving it closer was not an option. I guess I could have lost the softbox, but then i would have different color temperatures in the light. I left my gear at home thinking the schools studio would have some decent gear, dear god my stuff is 1000x better. None the less with their lights and my app set to wide open my shutter was only like 1/40th I think, thats how dim they were lol!


----------



## themedicine

TerribleWone said:


> Themedicine:
> 
> the guy on the opposite side is dim.


He IS pretty dull. haha And he knows it. 
Sucks about that lighting they had at the studio place. I probably would have made the same mistake not bringing my own stuff! haha

And speaking of calibrated screens and such, I've been looking into a second monitor because I've been so worried my photos don't look to others as they do to me. I recently shot a calender and the clients used a cheapo print company. They wouldnt give me test pages or calibration codes or anything and when the thing came out, ALL my pictures were too dark, colors were missing or wrong, and it was painful for me to see my name on it. sucks.


----------



## TerribleWone

Check out my thread about screen settings and color. I am seriously still considering getting a spyder3 despite good feedback...
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/229451-can-someone-confirm-my-color-settings.html

In terms of the studio it was at the collage next to my uni. I should of expected that their stuff would have been basic given the level of photography knowledge the teacher and class posses seemed clearly very lacking. When I asked some students before I went on what type of triggers/slaves I could use to fire the lights they all looked completely puzzled. Heck in the portraits I helped my friend out with in the lighting section his description was just "soft lighting" and his teacher gave him 100%! I am alarmed by how little the students know at that school... Honestly they could learn 100x more using this thread and trying to recreate the posted lighting setups. Anyways sorry to go off topic...

Here is something that is on topic. Shot this last year I guess....






It was pretty dark in the park so i had to use both my strobes to light up the machine. Even on full power I think my shutter was still only 1/40 of a second.

Strobist:
SB800 left 1/1
Sb600 Right 1/1
yea I needed A LOT of light


----------



## themedicine

I'm looking at a new external moniter and spyder 3 myself. just figured I'd buy it all at once when I can. If you guys knew how much I've been putting away for a wedding these past few months that was all going to be photo money...you'd kill me. Or know I love her. haha. 
Nice capture of the water!


----------



## kundalini

TerribleWone said:


> Themedicine:
> 
> Picture two is pretty spot on. It might be a tad.............


 Dude, this is not a critique thread.  Discuss lighting all you like, but the shots are done and in the vault.


----------



## ghache

Vivitar 285HV bare Camera left in front of model at 1/2 and the sun as back lightning.


----------



## ghache

Opus K250 with a gridded barn door directly in front of model at around 1/3 power


----------



## ghache

Vivitar 285Hv in 46 inch shoot trough umbrella at 1/4 camera left high above model.


----------



## ghache

2 Vivitar at 1/4 in the same shoot trough umbrella camera right at about 10 feet from model


----------



## ghache

1 Vivitar 285HV at 1/2 in a 46 inch silver reflective umbrella at camera right.


----------



## ghache

Opus K250 at 1/4 (not sure) with a gridded snoot camera left at about 6 feet from model


----------



## Wilsan

I took this one like two weeks ago the setup is an Nikon SB-900 on the back of the model. Then on the top of the model I have an Nikon SB-600 working as a fill flash for Hair and Back. Then 45 degrees to the left a medium umbrella with another Nikon SB-900


----------



## Destin

1 sb-600 in a shoot through umbrella high behind the camera (level to her head, she's standing on a windowsill). 

1 yongnuo yn-460 II camera level left, for a touch of fill and background light. 

Taken with D80, 50 1.8.


----------



## Bram

Love this thread, again it's just putting the money into the strobes and then trying to get people to shoot. 

If I want one umbrella/softbox stand and stuff the setup lets say. I already have an SB600 speedlight but I have a D40x, (no commander mode). What more do I need????
Please keep in mind i'm on a low budget.


----------



## Destin

Bram said:


> Love this thread, again it's just putting the money into the strobes and then trying to get people to shoot.
> 
> If I want one umbrella/softbox stand and stuff the setup lets say. I already have an SB600 speedlight but I have a D40x, (no commander mode). What more do I need????
> Please keep in mind i'm on a low budget.



You need a lightstand and umbrella (obviously) And triggers of some sort (DUH! )

But seriously here are some links to what I use, and where I bought it from:

Lightstand These are cheap and strong, but they are also a little bit heavy and bulky. 

Umbrella Haven't had an issue with these yet. They seem to work as good as more expensive ones I have used. build quality isn't top notch, but mine have taken a fair amount of abuse

Umbrella adapter - to mount your flash and umbrella to the stand. 

1/4-20 to cold shoe adapter - to mount your flash and trigger to the umbrella adapter

Triggers They ghost fire once in a while with certain flashes, but never my sb-600. They have never let me down honestly, I can't complain about them. As for range... I've triggered them up to about 100 feet away outdoors. Slightly more indoors. So not bad for cheap gear. Only real downside (if you can call it that) is that they force you to use your flash in manual mode. 

Additional manual flashes I have 2 of these with a third on the way. So far It works great for what I need to do.


----------



## Bram

From that entire list, I am considering the flash shoe holder, and the 1/4-20 cold shoe adapter, the rest is way too much for shipping.


----------



## Destin

Bram said:


> From that entire list, I am considering the flash shoe holder, and the 1/4-20 cold shoe adapter, the rest is way too much for shipping.



Ok. Go buy one locally and spend less overall. Good luck, I tried. It's not possible.

EDIT: haha are you joking? Shipping is free on everything else but the lightstand.


----------



## ghache

Bram said:


> From that entire list, I am considering the flash shoe holder, and the 1/4-20 cold shoe adapter, the rest is way too much for shipping.


 
this is the holder i use for my flashes.

Impact Umbrella Bracket 3117 B&H Photo Video

its quite solid.

with a 46 inch umbrella and a heavy duty stand with sandbags.

I have some of these cold shoe holder but never use it. 
My CTR-301p triggers bolt directly to the umbrella bracket using the gold pin connector screwed into the bottom of the trigger


----------



## Bram

Destin said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> 
> From that entire list, I am considering the flash shoe holder, and the 1/4-20 cold shoe adapter, the rest is way too much for shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: haha are you joking? Shipping is free on everything else but the lightstand.
Click to expand...

 
Would be great if you actually looked at where I live huh. All shipping to CANADA is very expensive.


----------



## OrionsByte

Alright, I have a question for some of you folks that obviously know your stuff when it comes to lighting.  I'm hoping this ins't analogous to the "what does aperture mean" posts that hit the front page of the beginner's forum three times a day...

What kind of variables do you consider when setting up your lighting?

Okay I know that's a very broad question, but once I got my flash off-camera and started really learning lighting techniques, I suddenly realized that there were a _lot_ more variables than just the exposure triangle to mess with.

So how do you sift through it all?  What makes you decide to use a silver reflective umbrella instead of a shoot-through?  Or a beauty dish or ring light instead of a softbox?  How do you decide when to use two strobes, or just one strobe and a reflector?  Is it _just_ a matter of experience with what kind of lighting gives different effects, or are there some hard and fast rules you adhere to?

I'm still pretty much in the "experimenting" phase with regards to lighting, and I feel a bit like I'm new to photography all over again.


----------



## twoboysnmygirl

Destin said:


> Bram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thread, again it's just putting the money into the strobes and then trying to get people to shoot.
> 
> If I want one umbrella/softbox stand and stuff the setup lets say. I already have an SB600 speedlight but I have a D40x, (no commander mode). What more do I need????
> Please keep in mind i'm on a low budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a lightstand and umbrella (obviously) And triggers of some sort (DUH! )
> 
> But seriously here are some links to what I use, and where I bought it from:
> 
> Lightstand These are cheap and strong, but they are also a little bit heavy and bulky.
> 
> Umbrella Haven't had an issue with these yet. They seem to work as good as more expensive ones I have used. build quality isn't top notch, but mine have taken a fair amount of abuse
> 
> Umbrella adapter - to mount your flash and umbrella to the stand.
> 
> 1/4-20 to cold shoe adapter - to mount your flash and trigger to the umbrella adapter
> 
> Triggers They ghost fire once in a while with certain flashes, but never my sb-600. They have never let me down honestly, I can't complain about them. As for range... I've triggered them up to about 100 feet away outdoors. Slightly more indoors. So not bad for cheap gear. Only real downside (if you can call it that) is that they force you to use your flash in manual mode.
> 
> Additional manual flashes I have 2 of these with a third on the way. So far It works great for what I need to do.
Click to expand...


THANK YOU so much for this post!  I'm waiting for my Yongnuo flash to arrive. (literally sitting here watching for the mailman, even though I know it probably won't arrive today either...sigh, why does post from China take so long????)  

This really pointed me in the next direction I want to go once I get it.  VERY helpful!:thumbup:


----------



## ghache

twoboysnmygirl said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this thread, again it's just putting the money into the strobes and then trying to get people to shoot.
> 
> If I want one umbrella/softbox stand and stuff the setup lets say. I already have an SB600 speedlight but I have a D40x, (no commander mode). What more do I need????
> Please keep in mind i'm on a low budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need a lightstand and umbrella (obviously) And triggers of some sort (DUH! )
> 
> But seriously here are some links to what I use, and where I bought it from:
> 
> Lightstand These are cheap and strong, but they are also a little bit heavy and bulky.
> 
> Umbrella Haven't had an issue with these yet. They seem to work as good as more expensive ones I have used. build quality isn't top notch, but mine have taken a fair amount of abuse
> 
> Umbrella adapter - to mount your flash and umbrella to the stand.
> 
> 1/4-20 to cold shoe adapter - to mount your flash and trigger to the umbrella adapter
> 
> Triggers They ghost fire once in a while with certain flashes, but never my sb-600. They have never let me down honestly, I can't complain about them. As for range... I've triggered them up to about 100 feet away outdoors. Slightly more indoors. So not bad for cheap gear. Only real downside (if you can call it that) is that they force you to use your flash in manual mode.
> 
> Additional manual flashes I have 2 of these with a third on the way. So far It works great for what I need to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANK YOU so much for this post! I'm waiting for my Yongnuo flash to arrive. (literally sitting here watching for the mailman, even though I know it probably won't arrive today either...sigh, why does post from China take so long????)
> 
> This really pointed me in the next direction I want to go once I get it. VERY helpful!:thumbup:
Click to expand...

 

Anything i ordered from china took at least 2-3 weeks (here in canada)


----------



## syphlix

TerribleWone said:


> Check out my thread about screen settings and color. I am seriously still considering getting a spyder3 despite good feedback...
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/229451-can-someone-confirm-my-color-settings.html
> 
> In terms of the studio it was at the collage next to my uni. I should of expected that their stuff would have been basic given the level of photography knowledge the teacher and class posses seemed clearly very lacking. When I asked some students before I went on what type of triggers/slaves I could use to fire the lights they all looked completely puzzled. Heck in the portraits I helped my friend out with in the lighting section his description was just "soft lighting" and his teacher gave him 100%! I am alarmed by how little the students know at that school... Honestly they could learn 100x more using this thread and trying to recreate the posted lighting setups. Anyways sorry to go off topic...
> 
> Here is something that is on topic. Shot this last year I guess....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was pretty dark in the park so i had to use both my strobes to light up the machine. Even on full power I think my shutter was still only 1/40 of a second.
> 
> Strobist:
> SB800 left 1/1
> Sb600 Right 1/1
> yea I needed A LOT of light



what aperture were you using here - i can't see this possibly needing that much power unless you were at something like f/11?

btw your shutter speed doesn't affect the light output from your flash...


----------



## Wilsan

OrionsByte said:


> Alright, I have a question for some of you folks that obviously know your stuff when it comes to lighting.  I'm hoping this ins't analogous to the "what does aperture mean" posts that hit the front page of the beginner's forum three times a day...
> 
> What kind of variables do you consider when setting up your lighting?
> 
> Okay I know that's a very broad question, but once I got my flash off-camera and started really learning lighting techniques, I suddenly realized that there were a _lot_ more variables than just the exposure triangle to mess with.
> 
> So how do you sift through it all?  What makes you decide to use a silver reflective umbrella instead of a shoot-through?  Or a beauty dish or ring light instead of a softbox?  How do you decide when to use two strobes, or just one strobe and a reflector?  Is it _just_ a matter of experience with what kind of lighting gives different effects, or are there some hard and fast rules you adhere to?
> 
> I'm still pretty much in the "experimenting" phase with regards to lighting, and I feel a bit like I'm new to photography all over again.



HI Orion. 

I think that the first understanding that you need to know about strobes is that in order to get the proper exposure you play with the aperture no with the shutter speed. 

Shutter Speed in strobe is just only for synchronization purposes. 

Now if you are going to play with a combination of Strobe and natural light then you take and consideration the Shutter Speed but be careful some cameras can synch over 250 sp but other no.


----------



## TerribleWone

^
The surf photo....
1/40
f4.5
The flashes are positioned pretty far away to keep them from being destroyed by the water.






strobist:
SB-800 left of camera with diffuser held in my hand, cant recall the power


----------



## Bram

Good or no?

Wireless Flash Trigger 1 Receiver for NIKON SB600 SB800 - eBay (item 390277309308 end time Jan-08-11 10:07:01 PST)


----------



## ghache

Bram said:


> Good or no?
> 
> Wireless Flash Trigger 1 Receiver for NIKON SB600 SB800 - eBay (item 390277309308 end time Jan-08-11 10:07:01 PST)


 

I dont know about these but i use the CTR-301p without any major problem. 
the only issue i found with them is that they really dont like the cold weather. at all.


----------



## themedicine

*Bram:* Just go here these will get you started. Order them from gadget infinity. they are a great company to use. I started with these, alot of others have as well. Then we move on to something a bit more reliable later. But honestly, Ive shot literally thousands of photos with mine and can count the number of misfires or no fires I've had on my fingers and toes. great for the money.

*Syphlix:* This is not a critique thread. It is an example and discussion thread. It doesn't matter if he used the settings he did and he posted said information just to add to the archive of knowledge. Now we all know what this would have looked like at 1/40th of a second. Maybe 1/5th of a second would have had more ambient bleed, catch my drift? If you have a question about the photo, ask him directly please. 

*Orionsbite: *check this out. zarias.com :: The blog of editorial photographer Zack Arias  Modifiers :: From Day 03 of My creativeLIVE Class    The reason for the different modifiers will vary from photographer to photographer just to get the certain look or feel that you may want in that photograph. Zack Arias shot all of these with the same model, same background, just different light modifiers at varying distances.


----------



## Disrupt

Found this link today.  Should be rather relevant.


----------



## Disrupt

Whoops, forgot the link!

View Photo Gallery on Strobox - Create, Share, Educate


----------



## themedicine

oh yea, great site! now, on to the pictures people!!


----------



## kundalini

This was an interesting problem to solve.  This spider had spun a nice web and had been hanging around for a week or two.  She was on the shady side of the house in the afternoon.  I setup an SB-800 on both sides at ~45° shooting through 15" softboxes.  But to get in close for macro, the flashes were behind me ~4 feet.  I didn't have wireless triggers then, so I fashioned some aluminum foil to bounce the pre-flash of the built-in backwards.


----------



## Bram

themedicine said:


> *Bram:* Just go here these will get you started. Order them from gadget infinity. they are a great company to use. I started with these, alot of others have as well. Then we move on to something a bit more reliable later. But honestly, Ive shot literally thousands of photos with mine and can count the number of misfires or no fires I've had on my fingers and toes. great for the money.


 
Thanks alot for the link. I saw these somewhere elseas well but these are alot cheaper.


----------



## Wilsan

kundalini said:


> This was an interesting problem to solve.  This spider had spun a nice web and had been hanging around for a week or two.  She was on the shady side of the house in the afternoon.  I setup an SB-800 on both sides at ~45° shooting through 15" softboxes.  But to get in close for macro, the flashes were behind me ~4 feet.  I didn't have wireless triggers then, so I fashioned some aluminum foil to bounce the pre-flash of the built-in backwards.



The photo was awesome. But the spider is just scary LOL


----------



## kundalini

New lights and ME!.

White Lightning X1600 in a 47" Octabox at 45°x45° but set high (causing the light fall off to be agressive), X800 in a 24x36" softbox at 135°x30° feathered away from camera. TahDah!

This was meant to be a 3/4 shot, but the background was a mess.... heavily cropped.  Converted to B&W in ACR and polished the turd in CS5.


----------



## themedicine

Awesome! I like this look alot. Got any old lights you trying to sell now?! haha
good work as always.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

I am new to strobes, so here is my first attempt..

1.Calumet 400 monolight with Octabox no diffuser (pointing down in front on subject with silver reflector to right side of subject)





2. Calumet 400 monolight with Octobox no diffuser (subject facing light, me standing 90 degrees to the right of light)





3. Calumet 400 monolight with Octobox and it's diffuser on front (light is 45 degrees to the right of subject)





4. Same setup as number 1


----------



## ghache

Vivitar 285HV 1/4 with a shoot Trough umbrella camera left a little bit above model eyes level. Windows for back lightning


----------



## ghache

vivtar 285HV trough umbrella at 1/4 camera left.


----------



## themedicine

mommyof4: amazing work. That is top notch quality. keep it up and keep playing with it. wow.

Ghache: Awesome stuff again! I have one request....and it is a request...could you possibly combine your posts, so as not to have so many back to back? Once again great lights and its just a request. I do appreciate the information you have provided to this thread, so don't take it badly.


----------



## ghache

themedicine said:


> mommyof4: amazing work. That is top notch quality. keep it up and keep playing with it. wow.
> 
> Ghache: Awesome stuff again! I have one request....and it is a request...could you possibly combine your posts, so as not to have so many back to back? Once again great lights and its just a request. I do appreciate the information you have provided to this thread, so don't take it badly.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## Restomage

Nothing too fancy:


----------



## ghache

Restomage said:


> Nothing too fancy:


 

Nothing fancy but sometimes lightning doesnt have to be complicated and fancy, 

keeping it simple is also really effective. most of my outdoot shoot i only use 1 or 2 light and take advantage of the sun.


----------



## Rob1n

Very well lit images. Little tip try using (soft light) when doing high pass stops the skin looking blotchy when softly lit.


----------



## kundalini

themedicine said:


> I have one request....and it is a request...could you possibly combine your posts, so as not to have so many back to back?


 I have another request.  Unless someone wants to reply to an image that is page(s) back, please quote the text only and remove the image from the quote.  Multiple replys with the same images kinda bogs down the thread.  I think this would be nice forum wide.  I think everyone is clever enough to figure out which image is being spotlighted.  Just my 2¢.


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Mommyof4boys, your shots came out very nicely!


----------



## Village Idiot

kundalini said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one request....and it is a request...could you possibly combine your posts, so as not to have so many back to back?
> 
> 
> 
> I have another request. Unless someone wants to reply to an image that is page(s) back, please quote the text only and remove the image from the quote. Multiple replys with the same images kinda bogs down the thread. I think this would be nice forum wide. I think everyone is clever enough to figure out which image is being spotlighted. Just my 2¢.
Click to expand...

 
I have yet another request.

Moar photos please.


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

> I have yet another request.
> 
> Moar photos please.



Ok, here are two I did today..still playing with the new lights
Calumet Genesis 400 monolight, this time with just the reflector dish that came with it.


----------



## kundalini

Surprise engagement party. SB-800 on flip-flash bracket shooting through a 15" softbox.


The moment he asked.......​ 


 




Later that evening.....​


----------



## MommyOf4Boys

kundalini said:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later that evening.....​




Love this


----------



## Bram

Woaaahhh good capture Kundalini!


----------



## themedicine

candyssmallcandy (18 of 44) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

This is an old one
Vivitar knock off camera right with shoot through umbrella, sb-800 with green gel camera left and underneath via VAL, another vivitar knock off turned way up aimed at the ceiling.


----------



## el_shorty

New portrait of my puppy.





Lighting setup


----------



## kundalini

This is a FAIL shot, but posting anyway.

Two SB-800s pointed at ground intended to reflect up. They did, but you can see the reflection of the flash points (notice the dried leaves in the sky). And yes.... the glass was not properly cleaned (skewed facial features). :blushing:


----------



## kundalini

el_shorty said:


> New portrait of my puppy.
> 
> 
> Lighting setup


 The setup pose looks much like the HMS dog..... if only it was a white dog.  

Excellent shots of your dog el_shorty.


----------



## kundalini

These were just test shots. Nikon SB-800s left, right and center.


white background



 


Black background​


----------



## FattyMcJ

Haven't been on this site in a while, just noticed this thread and it's got some great shots in it!

I'll toss up some of mine from tonight for fun :mrgreen:

This was supposed to be a meet of a bunch of my car club members, hence this shot of my car...albeit dirty as hell. 
1)





2)





3)





And how it was done....
4)





Comments and critique always welcomed!


----------



## K8-90

1. Bare speedlite camera left, held by a 9y/o kid 





2. Bare speedlite camera right, again held by a kid


----------



## Village Idiot

For the Lighting Essentials 52 weeks project. I was going to shoot a setup shot but completely forgot about it.


----------



## AtlPikMan

I just got into Off Camera flash. Heres what I got.

Sb600 reflected with a 40' umbrella.




First Umbrella Shot by Kent@SoulsticePhoto, on Flickr

1/60 F 2.8 Iso 200 @50mm Tamron 17-50 Sb600 Camera Left Shoot Through Umbrella.



Indoor Shoot Through by Kent@SoulsticePhoto, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

AtlPikMan said:


> I
> 
> 1/60 F 2.8 Iso 200 @50mm Tamron 17-50 Sb600 Camera Left Shoot Through Umbrella.
> 
> 
> 
> Indoor Shoot Through by Kent@SoulsticePhoto, on Flickr


 
If you have the time and patience to to put the camera on a tripod, you could shoot the above photo with two exposures, one to light your subject and a second of the monitor. Cutting a monitor/TV screen from one photo and putting it in another is really an easy thing to do and you can come with some creative photos that way.


----------



## Destin

Self portrait. Bare sb600 camera left, bare old crappy film flash 10 feet from the subject (me) camera right. 





Mountain bike race. sb-600 on one side of the rider about 15 feet in front of him, yongnuo yn-460 same distance, other side. Both bare flash.


----------



## Destin

sb-600 and yongnuo yn460 II, cross lighting the court from the corners of the gym. Both on 1/8th power and placed about 10 feet up on stands.


----------



## kundalini

A series inspired by an e-mail I received some months ago. All flash with SB-800 and an ocassional SB-600. Some shot right on the kitchen counter, some in a light tent. I honestly can't remember.....


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Hillarious! :thumbup:


----------



## themedicine

Reminds me of this I did last winter




Fightclub2-7-10 (5 of 5) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

one sb-800 top right it looks like.


----------



## RjL

First studio attempt. C&C in the beginner forum.

Sony A200 w/ Vivitar DF383 on camera 1/8 ISO 100, two soft box continuous for ambient light and one cheapo vivitar off camera right just behind model for back ground light.

PP PScs5 ~ added some contrast and saturation and a lil work with the healing brush for blemishes.




PetraStudio2 by misterpappageorgio, on Flickr


Same as above settings...




PetraStudio by misterpappageorgio, on Flickr

RjL


----------



## themedicine

Will have some new stuff this weekend! Cant wait to post it...


----------



## D-B-J

Photo: 






Setup: 






Photo: 






Setup:





Both of these are a flashpoint beauty dish on a sb600, triggered wirelessly with nikons CLS.  The stand and adapter are both adorama brand.  Cheap and AWESOME!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## camz

Single flash(580 EX) on a softbox camera left light stand.  I think these were all f11  1/200  ISO 100.  Tricked by PW flex TT5. Camera: Original 5D  Lens: Canon 24-70 2.8L.


----------



## chito beach

One Flash to the right, a Sunpak 30DX.  Styrofoam panel to the left, 20" softbox.  I shoot PT-04 wireless triggers.  black back drop and table cloth


----------



## chito beach

First self portrait.  

Basic setup. 20" softbox to left as main 3/4 Minolta 5200, 33" Shoot through umbrella at left with Sunpak 30dx at 1/8, Minolta 2800 AF with snoot above on boom with snoot for hat light


----------



## Flems

Gotta love those egg and fruit pics!

Heres shot I got of my girl the other day. It was a quick 5 minute shoot as it was -20*C outside! First time playing with the umbrella outside.

One SB-600 @ 1/16th (IIRC) shot thru a 36" umbrella camera left, sun as a backlight.


----------



## redtippmann

Did everyone hear that Joe McNally and David Hobby are going on tour!? You can get more info here: theflashbus.com

I already reserved a hotel room in PA for the 11th.


----------



## Destin

redtippmann said:


> Did everyone hear that Joe McNally and David Hobby are going on tour!? You can get more info here: theflashbus.com
> 
> I already reserved a hotel room in PA for the 11th.



Haha yepp. They are coming to Buffalo, which is 30 minutes from where I live. I'm definitely going, not matter what!! Can't wait!


----------



## ghache

1 strobe with sk umbrella softbox at camera right at F5.6
1 strobe with sk umbrella softbox at camera left at F4

1 vivitar 285hv right beside model right pointed to her hair. at around 1/4 ikn a 24X24 softbox

shot at ISO100 F5.6 1/200


----------



## gsgary

One of my bikes


----------



## kundalini

Main: 47" octabox 45° camera left / Fill: 7" reflector with 20° grid ~12" above and 12" camera left / Accent: 24x36" softbox 135° camera right / Background: SB-800. 




 





Cropped to get rid of my ugly mug.  Unfortunately, my shadow is still seen.  :er:​


----------



## Geaux

First time strobing a self portrait and really the first time setting up a shot.

1






2





sb600 camera left. Fired at 1/4 power I believe.


----------



## themedicine

redtippmann said:


> Did everyone hear that Joe McNally and David Hobby are going on tour!? You can get more info here: theflashbus.com
> 
> I already reserved a hotel room in PA for the 11th.



three of us are going to georgia due to scheduling and such. raleigh was way closer but atlanta worked better date wise. plus, maybe zack arias will stop by...


----------



## kundalini

^^  I'm going to hit the Raleigh show.


----------



## themedicine

Damn, wish I could come down to that one instead, but work will not allow. I know a bunch of folks going to the raleigh stop. ah well. 
Onto the photos!!


----------



## themedicine

preview from the pretty pistols 2012 pin up calender. This is Miss December. (starting backwards I know but she just found out she is preggers so we had to shoot her first!




keri (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

one sb-800 in 20x20 softbox JUST out of fram at like 1/32 or so.


----------



## OrionsByte

redtippmann said:


> Did everyone hear that Joe McNally and David Hobby are going on tour!? You can get more info here: theflashbus.com
> 
> I already reserved a hotel room in PA for the 11th.



I may try to go to the one in San Francisco... it's only a 3 hour drive from here.


----------



## chito beach

This looks interesting and I can actually make it to the Seattle gig. only a 5 hour drive to be there b 9:30 depending on where its held in Seattle

A little more practice today

24x36 softbox from high left, hair light over head on right


----------



## themedicine

^^Your best stuff yet! Keep practicing!


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> ^^Your best stuff yet! Keep practicing!



Thanks I moved the softboxes closer main higher and the fill 20x20 box low to light under the hat


----------



## themedicine

"and the fill 20x20 box low to light under the hat"
thats very important to do too. Always Always Always light the eyes. Unless you don't want to, then don't.


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> "and the fill 20x20 box low to light under the hat"
> thats very important to do too. Always Always Always light the eyes. *Unless you don't want to, then don't*.



:lmao:


----------



## themedicine

I'm telling you, that's like the wisest, deepest piece of advice I've ever offered anyone. haha


----------



## RockstarPhotography

yongnuo flash, hour before sunset.  had to put flash on the ground since if forgot to bring my speedlight to stand adaptors!






[/url]
_DSC0101-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## chito beach

redtippmann said:


> Did everyone hear that Joe McNally and David Hobby are going on tour!? You can get more info here: theflashbus.com
> 
> I already reserved a hotel room in PA for the 11th.



Well Im registered for Seattle on March 11th.  need to find a room for the night before.


----------



## Buckster

I got Atlanta on the 2nd, and I'm close enough to drive there and back that day.


----------



## themedicine

BUCKSTER!! My two friends and I are going to Atlanta too! See you there! We got our tickets this morning as well!


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> BUCKSTER!! My two friends and I are going to Atlanta too! See you there! We got our tickets this morning as well!



I signed up for mine at 12:04 last night, I was up editing photos


----------



## TerribleWone

Strobist: SB800 w/diffuser under far side of car hood, one SB600 left and forward of camera.

Midnight Repair | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Buckster

Title: "Creative Differences"

White balance: Tungsten to shift the background to cool blue hues.
Aperture: Wide open to get the background blurred as much as possible (f/4).
Shutter: 1/80 to get -1EV overall to subdue the background.
580EXII: ETTL +1 EV to compensate for the -1 EV on the camera.
1 full cut CTO to balance the tungsten, then another 1/2 cut CTO to push the idea of anger with a redder face.
No diffusion on the strobe just a couple feet behind the figurine, to give hard light to match the idea of anger.


----------



## themedicine

keri_adblank (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

2 285 knockoff one on each side behind some giant gobos at like 1/2 power and one sb-800 in reflective umbrella at about 1/4 power.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Strobist: SB-600 Bare, CL High @ 1/2 power, 50mm - 1/250 - ISO 200 - /20, to kill ambient. 



I wanted a hard core, mean, Ultimate Fighter look.


----------



## el_shorty

A couple more shots of my puppy Zoe, she is now 4½ months old.






*Strobist Info*
Nikon D300S with Nikkor 50mm f/1.4
1/250  :  f/5  :  ISO200
Key - SB-900 1/4 power with partly opened 32" umbrella at camera left
Fill - 32" silver reflector
Triggered with Cybersyncs






*Strobist Info*
Nikon D300S with Nikkor 50mm f/1.4
1/250  :  f/5.6  :  ISO200
Key - SB-900 1/2 power with partly opened 32" umbrella at camera left
Fill - 32" silver reflector
Triggered with Cybersyncs


*Setup shot*


----------



## jepry

2 bare SB-600's.


----------



## chito beach

My Dark Side, self portrait, 1 Minolta 5200I low power with 1/8" taped front 1/8" center slit in tape


----------



## FattyMcJ

jepry said:


> 2 bare SB-600's.


Beautiful Z! :thumbup:



chito beach said:


> My Dark Side, self portrait, 1 Minolta 5200I low power with 1/8" taped front 1/8" center slit in tape


 Nicely done.  And...do explain the tape bit, I'm curious.


----------



## chito beach

FattyMcJ said:


> jepry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bare SB-600's.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Z! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Dark Side, self portrait, 1 Minolta 5200I low power with 1/8" taped front 1/8" center slit in tape
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nicely done.  And...do explain the tape bit, I'm curious.
Click to expand...


Place electrical tape over the lens of the flash, set to zoom to max (85) on this one.  I leave about 1/8" gap in the center of the tape. really controls the light spread


----------



## WTF?

jepry said:


> 2 bare SB-600's.



this would look heaps better if you got rid of the fake blur, you arent convincing anyone with that


----------



## GeneralBenson

WTF? said:


> jepry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bare SB-600's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would look heaps better if you got rid of the fake blur, you arent convincing anyone with that
Click to expand...


It would also look better if the car wasn't driving out of the frame (as in, on the left side of the image and facing left) and if the subject wasn't the darkest part of the photo. There's not a tons of detail in the car, and it makes it look like someone parked a car in front of your factory picture.


----------



## RJT

I am very impressed , lots of nice work posted here !  :mrgreen:

RJ.


----------



## Village Idiot

GeneralBenson said:


> WTF? said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jepry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 bare SB-600's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this would look heaps better if you got rid of the fake blur, you arent convincing anyone with that
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car wasn't driving out of the frame (as in, on the left side of the image and facing left) and if the subject wasn't the darkest part of the photo. There's not a tons of detail in the car, and it makes it look like someone parked a car in front of your factory picture.
Click to expand...

 
It would also look better if the car was properly lit using modifiers, reflectors, etc, instead of bare flashes.


----------



## themedicine

ok ok. Try to keep the critique to a minimum, suggestions as always are welcome but use some tact people. 

Chito Beach: Have you tried using some snoots instead of elecritcal tape? and if so, how do you feel about the differences?


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> ok ok. Try to keep the critique to a minimum, suggestions as always are welcome but use some tact people.
> 
> Chito Beach: Have you tried using some snoots instead of elecritcal tape? and if so, how do you feel about the differences?



Snoot can project too much light for what I was trying to accomplish. I have several


----------



## themedicine

ok, a few from this past weekend.
Strobist on all:
1sb-800 camera right high in small softbox. 2vivitar 285's one on each side, bare for a bit of rim.




Shilo (2 of 2) by TheMedicine, on Flickr




danielle (1 of 2) by TheMedicine, on Flickr




Shilo (1 of 2) by TheMedicine, on Flickr


----------



## themedicine

Chito: I guess I just can't see why without being there. Great job thinking on your feet to cut that light down though. Keep posting!


----------



## jepry

Village Idiot said:


> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? said:
> 
> 
> 
> this would look heaps better if you got rid of the fake blur, you arent convincing anyone with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car wasn't driving out of the frame (as in, on the left side of the image and facing left) and if the subject wasn't the darkest part of the photo. There's not a tons of detail in the car, and it makes it look like someone parked a car in front of your factory picture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car was properly lit using modifiers, reflectors, etc, instead of bare flashes.
Click to expand...


It would look even better if I had used a 5DMKII with a 16-35 2.8L on a tripod with 3 580exII's with modifiers, reflectors, fired with PW miniTT1 and flexTT5s, and if i had an assistant, and I had a Murcielago Reventon instead of a Nissan......ooooooh and if instead of a factory I was on the Top of a Mountain in Japan looking over the windy roads with cool clouds coming in.

......but wait, I was just driving home from Target one day and thought the sky looked cool so i killed 10 minutes taking pics of my freshly washed car.


----------



## K8-90

^ lol


----------



## wlbphoto

all these photos on this thread are :thumbup:


----------



## chito beach

Low Key Harley shots.  Was shooting in my small work shop space was cramped to say the least.  Hey Neighbor volunteered to come over this afternoon and we shot these.  

24x36 Softbox main, Minolta 5200I,  20x20 softbox fill. Minolta 4000AF and DX30 for hair light over head.........I think his lojak on the bike was messing with the triggers


----------



## themedicine

Good work, I think maybe a backlight or more likely some rim lights would have helped the subjects from fading into the background so badly. Just something to try next time when you have more room perhaps. haha.
For the way you described the situation though, good work.


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> Good work, I think maybe a backlight or more likely some rim lights would have helped the subjects from fading into the background so badly. Just something to try next time when you have more room perhaps. haha.
> For the way you described the situation though, good work.




Im ordering a few more radio triggers for the rim light


----------



## themedicine

dude, youll so be soaring ahead of the rest of us at this rate. Cut it out! haha


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> dude, youll so be soaring ahead of the rest of us at this rate. Cut it out! haha



Yeah right   :er:  LOL


----------



## FattyMcJ

chito beach said:


> themedicine said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude, youll so be soaring ahead of the rest of us at this rate. Cut it out! haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah right   :er:  LOL
Click to expand...


True story, you're moving along quite nicely. And I love seeing the progress, so don't stop posting. :thumbup:


----------



## fokker

jepry said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeneralBenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car wasn't driving out of the frame (as in, on the left side of the image and facing left) and if the subject wasn't the darkest part of the photo. There's not a tons of detail in the car, and it makes it look like someone parked a car in front of your factory picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car was properly lit using modifiers, reflectors, etc, instead of bare flashes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would look even better if I had used a 5DMKII with a 16-35 2.8L on a tripod with 3 580exII's with modifiers, reflectors, fired with PW miniTT1 and flexTT5s, and if i had an assistant, and I had a Murcielago Reventon instead of a Nissan......ooooooh and if instead of a factory I was on the Top of a Mountain in Japan looking over the windy roads with cool clouds coming in.
> 
> ......but wait, I was just driving home from Target one day and thought the sky looked cool so i killed 10 minutes taking pics of my freshly washed car.
Click to expand...



Way to get barred up over some honest criticism bro, you'll go far with that attitude :thumbup:

As an aside, from what I've seen, a lot of car photographers seem to prefer to use bare strobes for some reason.


----------



## chito beach

fokker said:


> jepry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> It would also look better if the car was properly lit using modifiers, reflectors, etc, instead of bare flashes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would look even better if I had used a 5DMKII with a 16-35 2.8L on a tripod with 3 580exII's with modifiers, reflectors, fired with PW miniTT1 and flexTT5s, and if i had an assistant, and I had a Murcielago Reventon instead of a Nissan......ooooooh and if instead of a factory I was on the Top of a Mountain in Japan looking over the windy roads with cool clouds coming in.
> 
> ......but wait, I was just driving home from Target one day and thought the sky looked cool so i killed 10 minutes taking pics of my freshly washed car.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Way to get barred up over some honest criticism bro, you'll go far with that attitude :thumbup:
> 
> As an aside, from what I've seen, a lot of car photographers seem to prefer to use bare strobes for some reason.
Click to expand...


the bare strobes provide more contrasty light


----------



## kundalini

themedicine said:


> Shilo (2 of 2) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gillilandphoto/5432196735/


 I'm really diggin' this shot.  Any chance you could find a background that would be a better match to highlight the action of the whip? ........  Or maybe have her standing on a platform to raise her enough so that the bottom of the dock door is lower in the frame.


----------



## themedicine

Kundalini: Not now I guess. She showed up with that whip and I had not clue it was coming. haha. Made best with what I had! Good point about the dock door though.


----------



## Village Idiot

Upon uploading this to flickr, I notice it's a pinker warmer tone than in photoshop, so that wasn't my intention to have it as such. 

The text also looks out of place, but this was shot for an assignment. It was to deliver two photos of an entrepreneur for an AD of a magazine to pick from. The template was provided and I'm no AD, so those are the shots they would have received. It would have been up to them to get everything placed. Also, both the shots are cropped down from a wider photo, so the AD would have had more room to work with as needed.

The room was incredible to work in. This was done at about 3:00PM and the natural light coming in through the curtains was nice and soft and amazing. I put a big 60" reflective umbrella on a head camera right for the main light and a head with a reflector behind the camera bouncing off the ceiling to provide fill and to evenly light the room.


----------



## Destin

SB-600 high camera right in a shoot through umbrella, Yongnuo yn-460 high (but lower than sb-600) camera left. Don't remember power settings. 

Subject to background distance: 6 feet.


----------



## danielm

..


----------



## Nubbs

This is a great thread!  I cant wait to get my hands on my triggers and adapters.

Thanx for posting


----------



## themedicine

You're welcome! Can't wait to have you...


----------



## ghache

24X24 Softbox camera left at 1/8

CameraNikon D7000Exposure0.008 sec (1/125)Aperturef/4.0Focal Length50 mmISO Speed400


----------



## kundalini

Main: 24x36" softbox camera left at 45°x45° set to f/9.0 and feathered towards camera / Fill: 47: octabox directly above camera and feathered a fair amount to the right set to f/5.0 / Accent: 7" reflector with 40° grid inserted, 135° camera right set to f/5.0 / Background: SB800 domed only above and behind ~2 feet from background st to f/5.0




 



Pretty much same settings, but Main was set to f/11.​


----------



## chito beach

These are killer!  KUDOS!


----------



## jepry

1 bare 430EX II 
1/1250 @ f/4.5 to darken the mood






[/IMG]


----------



## camz

Here's some from a while back.  I don't use strobes as much as I used too but here ya go...(Single bare flash on these.)


----------



## will-jum

Loving this thread!


----------



## themedicine

Camz- What do you use now? Bigger lights or none at all?

Kundalini- great as usual. 

ghache- cool look on these. Great post.


----------



## camz

themedicine said:


> Camz- What do you use now? Bigger lights or none at all?


 
I try to use natural light as much as possible with some modifiers(reflectors and diffusers).  It just makes the shoot much easier and faster that way and I've noticed that clients are less posed when not using flash. I love capturing the natural reactions and it's hard to do so when batteries are charging capacitors on my flash...lol

Don't get me wrong...I love using them depending on the shoot.


----------



## K8-90

I hung a white bed-sheet from the rafters in my basement. Draped it over a small table below, and sat my cat down on top. Two of the lights are behind the sheet (bare), illuminating it. The other two are in front of the cat.

1 Canon Speedlite 430EX II, shoot-through umbrella, high camera-right
1 Canon Speedlite 430EX II, shoot-through umbrella, low camera-left
2 LumoPro flashes, bare, behind the sheet, one on the right and one on the left

Wirelessly triggered using one cactus V4 trigger and 4 V4 receivers.


----------



## kundalini

A couple from this weekend. This was a setup I tried to explain to another member last week, but probably failed miserably.

Here's the setup.



 

I haven't added in the text, but the settings were - Main: metered at f/9, Fill & Hair lights metered at f/5. <space for further details>​ 
Without the hat.......​

 

Hmmmm, two things worth noting. 1) The original doesn't have blown highlights and 2) My hair is THAT white in places. Right, so here's numbers 3 & 4..... I'm gonna try the liquify tool to pull out thecreases on the shirt and I will get someone (another pair of eyes) to make sure the details are sorted before hand.





With the hat..... Added a silver/white reflector camera left (opposite Main, low on the floor) angled to lift the shadows from underneath the brim of the hat. ?? I think it helped.​

 




And yes, next time I will break out the lint brush before shooting. Also, this will be the VERY few times you see any kind of product in my hair. ​


----------



## gsgary

1.2m Octobox camera left, reflector camera right, another light with barndoors behind dogs back






Dog turned it's head


----------



## Destin

Modified Basketball game: 1 Nikon sb-600, 1 yongnuo yn-460 II. Both on stands in corners of the gym (on the same end). Both set to 1/2 power, and bounced off of the white ceiling (25 feet high). Without the flashes I wasn't able to pull a fast enough shutter speed, and i was getting nasty shadows in the face. This setup works pretty good for me. Once I get my D7000 in april, It will be easier to shoot basketball though lol


----------



## kundalini

FFS, this thread has over 11,400 viewa.  Keep it on son.  I just got a chubby.


----------



## themedicine

Yea, I'm glad I started it. haha Great work on this page!


----------



## Heck

Cool thread. Did this to help a small forum sell some shirts to cover operating cost. Single SB600 shot through a umbrella just off to the right. D300 using cyber synchs triggers and my new Sigma 85 1.4 lens.


----------



## gsgary

Softbox high camera left light from behind camera right large white board camera right


----------



## el_shorty

gsgary, those are some great dog portraits.
These one I took this past Thursday.





Key  SB-900 1/8 power 32&#8243; umbrella at camera left.
Fill  SB-900 1/16 power32&#8243; umbrella at camera right.
All triggered with CyberSyncs.


----------



## el_shorty

Another portrait of my puppy, Zoe.  This one I took almost four weeks ago.






and this was the setup I used.


----------



## K8-90

That's fantastic El Shorty! I'm definitely going to try that with my cats - If I can get them to stay still long enough 

Thanks for posting your setups. It's really helpful!


----------



## gsgary

el_shorty said:


> gsgary, those are some great dog portraits.
> These one I took this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key &#8211; SB-900 1/8 power 32&#8243; umbrella at camera left.
> Fill &#8211; SB-900 1/16 power32&#8243; umbrella at camera right.
> All triggered with CyberSyncs.


 

Great shot, but what has happened to his ears ? have they been cut


----------



## chito beach

My lovely wife Ali

Key Flash Minolta 4000AF 1/4
Fill Minolta 5200I  1/16
Hair Light Minolta 4000AF  1/16 with 2" snoot






Key Flash Minolta 4000AF 1/2
Fill Minolta 5200I  1/8
Hair Light Minolta 4000AF  1/18 with 2" snoot


----------



## kundalini

Playing with gelling the background this past weekend.


----------



## chito beach

They look good. just black backdrop?....................HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM just go some gels in the mail today


----------



## kundalini

chito beach said:


> They look good. just black backdrop?....................HHHHHHHHHHHMMMMMMMMMMM just go some gels in the mail today


 
Thanks man, appreciate it. I bought one of *these*. It's a mottled medium grey on one side a mottled light grey on the other. Both of these were on the medium side.

I also got a 13' heavy duty stand, clamp and reflector to spread it.  I'll have to remember to take a shot of it to show the setup.


----------



## Derrel

chito beach said:


> Key Flash Minolta 4000AF 1/4
> Fill Minolta 5200I  1/16
> Hair Light Minolta 4000AF  1/16 with 2" snoot
> 
> 
> This is outstanding lighting quality.


----------



## chito beach

Derrel said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Key Flash Minolta 4000AF 1/4
> Fill Minolta 5200I  1/16
> Hair Light Minolta 4000AF  1/16 with 2" snoot
> 
> 
> This is outstanding lighting quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir!  She liked the hotter shot better said it made her look younger  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Davor

kundalini you sure have an artistic face man. 

Nice setup everyone, ill post mine soon when i have time.  *http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/members/18615.html*


----------



## el_shorty

gsgary said:


> el_shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> gsgary, those are some great dog portraits.
> These one I took this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key  SB-900 1/8 power 32&#8243; umbrella at camera left.
> Fill  SB-900 1/16 power32&#8243; umbrella at camera right.
> All triggered with CyberSyncs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shot, but what has happened to his ears ? have they been cut
Click to expand...


Yeah, they were cropped, the owner just got him a few weeks ago, and he already had his ears cropped.


----------



## chito beach

Another of my wife Ali.  She got ta gigglin' 

Key Flash Minolta 4000AF 1/4
Fill Minolta 5200I  1/8
Hair Light Minolta 4000AF  1/16 with 2" snoot


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

Ok I'll have a go at it.  All of these were taken with one Alien Bees B1600 high left and a medium softbox.  Photos are at a private xmas party I worked, and it was quite difficult, as it is hard to get drunk people to be still!


----------



## chito beach

Dustin these are really fun shots  LMAO!  my kinda party


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

chito beach said:


> Dustin these are really fun shots  LMAO!  my kinda party



hahahah thank you!  It was definitely an interesting night, to say the least!  I look forward to doing it again this year!


----------



## MJLphotographics

Loving this !



Derrel said:


> Buckster,
> Your attention to detail is amazing, as noted by this small crop from your setup diagram! That's a  great setup, using one light for background illumination, and also for fill light via the silvered reflector! An excellent contribution to this thread.


----------



## MJLphotographics

simple and effective!


----------



## flatflip

DirtyDFeckers said:


>


 
Dustin, I love these pics. These people look comfortable with each other. Was the pink brimmed hat one of your props or just the red bearded pirate's match to his pink tie? For that matter, were those even your props or just accessories of the patrons?


----------



## kundalini

A throw away shot for a corporate digital directory........

Main: 24x36" softbox ~24" away 45x45° metered @ f/11, Fill: 45" reflective umbrealla behind camera, Accent: 10° grid, Background: Nikon SB800. All other lights metered @ f/5.6.




 





BTW, I forgot to button the sleeve buttons. Cloned them in. Also took away a few wildass hairs while I was at it.​


----------



## ziggy

el_shorty said:


> New portrait of my puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting setup


 
How did you get him to stand still. ??


----------



## newb

Ill play!

These are all from last summer, so Im just tryin to recall the setup info from memory (which sucks anyways lol).

Two bare SB600's, one camera right close to ground aimed at ivy hedge, other camera left ~4' high, aimed at my side.





One SB600 shot through ~8" snoot (homemade), about a foot directly above the camera.





Two bare SB600's, one camera left on ground aimed at grille/license plate, other camera right ~3' high aimed straight at the side of the car.





Zoom and power settings have long been forgoten lol. These are all shot with my D5000, and just so happens that they all used the 18-55mm kit lens too.


----------



## MissCream

Here's a couple I did the other day. I'm still having a hard time with the hair blending into the background  Set is up for the first two. The other one is my sister, its a little hot on the left side of her face (her right) but I still like it  

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Set up... Can't get the stupid wrinkles out of my backdrop.


----------



## Nubbs

Ok so I finally got some of my speedlights working and made a backdrop out of some clearance shelf queen size sheets.  This was my first time working with any type of off camera lights.  

1.




2.




3.




4.


----------



## MissCream

Nice tattoos!! 

All the images seem a little red. I think the second one is the strongest, but it kind of looks like your smelling your armpit lol


----------



## chito beach

great stuff Miss Cream and Nubbs.   Hey Nubbs cant see the exif so what did you have the white balance set to?  should be 5600K or daylight.  Did you have any other lights on in the room?


----------



## Nubbs

WB was set on auto. I didn't even think about that setting until just now.  Yes I had and incandescent light on low about 10 feet behind the camera.  If I turned that light off the camera wouldn't focus.


----------



## chito beach

Nubbs said:


> WB was set on auto. I didn't even think about that setting until just now.  Yes I had and incandescent light on low about 10 feet behind the camera.  If I turned that light off the camera wouldn't focus.



that light is why you are getting screwy colors manual set the WB next time and you can buy 5600K compact florescent bulbs to use as a modeling light


----------



## Nubbs

Thank you very much for the advise.  I will order a light today.


----------



## MissCream

On a side note, I would like to put in a request to the Easter Bunny.

Dear Easter Bunny. Can you please get AlienBees to start stocking Vagabonds again? You don't even need to buy one for me, I'll buy it myself as long as you can make them not be on backorder anymore.

Thank you,
Rebecca


Fingers crossed he checks this forum!!!!!


----------



## chito beach

New Low Key shot.  I minolta 4000AF at 1/4 power


----------



## themedicine

Also, when having issue focusing, carry a small LED flashlight you can use a focus light and pull it away after the focus is locked. Been on a hiatus from the forum by accident, so here is a small update.




lynsey (1 of 1)
two vivitar 285's acting as a background light on each side, one sb-800 in small soft box highish camera left




lysneybill (1 of 1) 
Basically exact same setup but I turned the background lights off....




Lizndavidnzip (6 of 6)
one sb-800 in soft box highish camera left held by my favorite VAL ever. yea, there is a dog in the frame. haha


----------



## chito beach

Went to the Flash Bus tour in Seattle this past Friday.  It was well worth the money and changed how I approach light from now on.....was kinda like getting hit in the head with a 2x4!  Id suggest to any who can attend somewhere to do so!


----------



## kundalini

chito beach said:


> Went to the Flash Bus tour in Seattle this past Friday. It was well worth the money and changed how I approach light from now on.....was kinda like getting hit in the head with a 2x4! Id suggest to any who can attend somewhere to do so!



Awesome to hear.  Can you explain a little further how it's changed your approach?

I'm booked for the Raleigh show.  If there are any others attending Raleigh's gig, let's get together!.  Last one to arrive buys the next round.


----------



## Nubbs

chito beach said:


> Went to the Flash Bus tour in Seattle this past Friday.  It was well worth the money and changed how I approach light from now on.....was kinda like getting hit in the head with a 2x4!  Id suggest to any who can attend somewhere to do so!



It is coming through DC but it during the week and the cost adds up once you take a day off of work and pay for the class.  Would you say it would have still been worth it if you had to give up a days pay?  Sometime being a contractor sucks!


----------



## Nubbs

Some pics I made today.  This was my first time shooting motorcycles with flashes.  I know there are some problems with positioning of the bike in regards to the window and there are some hot spots.  I only had one umbrella and didnt bring my soft box.  C&C is welcome.

1. Shadow is harsh on the wall and the tank has some bad hot spots




2. Hand grip kinda runs into the dark of the window on this one. 




3. Same with this one just a different crop.




4. The stick in the corner of this one bugs me but I was so focused on the bike that I missed a lot of other things. This actual had some of the strop stand in the frame also before the crop.


----------



## chito beach

kundalini said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Flash Bus tour in Seattle this past Friday. It was well worth the money and changed how I approach light from now on.....was kinda like getting hit in the head with a 2x4! Id suggest to any who can attend somewhere to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome to hear.  Can you explain a little further how it's changed your approach?
> 
> I'm booked for the Raleigh show.  If there are any others attending Raleigh's gig, let's get together!.  Last one to arrive buys the next round.
Click to expand...


It taught me to just rethink the use of ambient light and light in general



Nubbs said:


> chito beach said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went to the Flash Bus tour in Seattle this past Friday.  It was well worth the money and changed how I approach light from now on.....was kinda like getting hit in the head with a 2x4!  Id suggest to any who can attend somewhere to do so!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is coming through DC but it during the week and the cost adds up once you take a day off of work and pay for the class.  Would you say it would have still been worth it if you had to give up a days pay?  Sometime being a contractor sucks!
Click to expand...


Well it cost me 10 hours of driving round trip,  2 nights in a motel and parking fees,   around 400.00 and Id do it again

This is the result for just rethinking light use:
 sunlight unfiltered traveling down a curved a staircase from behind for hair light and rim
one 4000AF from camera left, handheld with Cactus V5 bounced off of corner of low ceiling and wall for key


----------



## Derrel

Really nice quality of lighting on this shot of the blue-haired young woman chito beach!


----------



## chito beach

Derrel said:


> Really nice quality of lighting on this shot of the blue-haired young woman chito beach!



I thought it was pretty good for shooting in a concrete bunker  Lol thanks


----------



## chito beach

Here is another from that same shoot different young lady.  Natural reflected  light from camera left and Minolta 4000AF on 1/16 (about 2 stops down on axis of camera






Camera Sony A55, Minolta 35-70mm F4 Iso 400


----------



## Derrel

I like this photo well enough, but the color on it is not to my liking. I opened the image in Photoshop, and in Selective Color, I went to the Yellows, and added 22 units of Magenta, which cancels out what looks to me to be a bothersome greenish hue in the flesh tones, most visible on her chin and neck and the arm on the camera-right side. These two photos look like they have a fairly generous amount of the exposure coming from soft, ambient light, and then the flash fills in and eliminates most of the shadows, and also provides a nice amount of eye-sparkle, without becoming obnoxious.


----------



## chito beach

thanks for the input D. I shot the set in  WB cloudy to overcome the gray in all the concrete and forgot to adjust after the fact..  These are just the Jpegs, I have not touched the RAWS yet.


----------



## themedicine

I'm so stoked for flashbus. I'll be in atlanta. Nice to know we will be doing some shooting....good work man.


----------



## chito beach

themedicine said:


> I'm so stoked for flashbus. I'll be in atlanta. Nice to know we will be doing some shooting....good work man.



No you wont do any shooting  just sitting and learning .  I did these the day after


----------



## MissCream

Nothing like a little face paint! And by face paint I mean paint that she bought that she thinks is non toxic...


----------



## chito beach

LOL  nice shot


----------



## themedicine

ahhh...well fooey. tis ok though. Still excited this is happening. And great work recently man for sure.


----------



## raphaelaaron

set up:








image:


----------



## themedicine

So simple and so nice. Good work. I love that background paper.


----------



## el_shorty

ziggy said:


> el_shorty said:
> 
> 
> 
> New portrait of my puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighting setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you get him to stand still. ??
Click to expand...


From the first day we got her we started training, and part of the training was to stand in front of the camera and stay in place, now when she sees me setting up she knows it's picture time and she comes and sits in place and waits for me to pose her, and after we are done she gets her favorite treat, a bully stick.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Went out with a few friends today (RockstarPhotography being one of them) and ended up getting some shots of some nice cars.  This is the first of three cars I shot, an Evo MR.  Beautiful car and the gold rims really set it off.

Strobist: SB-600 bare CL firing on the back 3/4 of the car, Vivitar 285HV bare firing on the middle of the side, SB-600 bare CR firing on the front end of the car.  Fired with Poverty Wizards (CowboyStudio radio triggers)

Ambient was BRIGHT so I used the over-sync speed trick as a pseudo graduated filter and shot at 1/500 &#402;/7.1 ISO 100 @ 70mm with the Tamron 70-200 &#402;/2.8 lens.

PP done in LR3/CS5


----------



## DirtyDFeckers

flatflip said:


> DirtyDFeckers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dustin, I love these pics. These people look comfortable with each other. Was the pink brimmed hat one of your props or just the red bearded pirate's match to his pink tie? For that matter, were those even your props or just accessories of the patrons?
Click to expand...

 

hahaha no the hat actually belonged to the guy, the rest of the stuff was my props... .these people had tons of fun, as did I!


----------



## RockstarPhotography

FattyMcJ said:


> Went out with a few friends today (RockstarPhotography being one of them) and ended up getting some shots of some nice cars.  This is the first of three cars I shot, an Evo MR.  Beautiful car and the gold rims really set it off.
> 
> Strobist: SB-600 bare CL firing on the back 3/4 of the car, Vivitar 285HV bare firing on the middle of the side, SB-600 bare CR firing on the front end of the car.  Fired with Poverty Wizards (CowboyStudio radio triggers)
> 
> Ambient was BRIGHT so I used the over-sync speed trick as a pseudo graduated filter and shot at 1/500 &#402;/7.1 ISO 100 @ 70mm with the Tamron 70-200 &#402;/2.8 lens.
> 
> PP done in LR3/CS5


 

Heres one I got from that shoot where my strobe actually fired

Yongnuo yn set on ground firing up at car 1/4 power

shot at 12mm
125th sec
f4
iso 100






[/url]
_DSC0084-2-Edit by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## FattyMcJ

So I finally got a girl to model with a car...does it count if she OWNS the car? 

This beautiful redhead is the owner of this Turbo RSX-S (DC5) with custom internals and just about everything else you can modify on the inside of the vehicle.  And yes, it's FAST.

Strobist: SB-600 through umbrella CL high @ 1/4 power, SB-600 through umbrella CR low @ 1/16th power for fill on her legs, Vivitar 285HV through umbrella CR high and further back as rim light and to light the rear of the car.


----------



## chito beach

Great pose, great car and very well lit!  (TTL or Manual)


----------



## FattyMcJ

chito beach said:


> Great pose, great car and very well lit!  (TTL or Manual)


 Thanks Chito, it was full manual. Lots of trial and error to get rid of the ugly parking garage lights and get the rim light how I wanted it.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Strobist: SB-600 @ 1/16th through umbrella CR behind me as key, Yongnuo YN bare held by VAL (Voice Activated Lightstand) RockstarPhotography...aka Dustin...behind the model, as rim light. Fired using Poverty Wizards.

EXIF: Camera Model: NIKON D300S 
Lens: 70.0-200.0 mm f/2.8 
Focal Length: 70mm 
Aperture: &#402;/2.8 
Exposure Time: 0.013 s (1/80) 
ISO equiv: 200 
Metering Mode: Center Weight 
Exposure Mode: Manual


----------



## gsgary

Black on Black, i was shooting and printing onsite at a dog show at the weekend 







i didn't have much room to shoot had to use the bar area as my studio, it took a bit of thinking how best to get set up i would normally use my 1.6m octobox but not enough room so went with shoot through brolly, my partner and dog in shot if your wondering


----------



## MissCream

FattyMcJ said:


> So I finally got a girl to model with a car...does it count if she OWNS the car?
> 
> This beautiful redhead is the owner of this Turbo RSX-S (DC5) with custom internals and just about everything else you can modify on the inside of the vehicle.  And yes, it's FAST.
> 
> Strobist: SB-600 through umbrella CL high @ 1/4 power, SB-600 through umbrella CR low @ 1/16th power for fill on her legs, Vivitar 285HV through umbrella CR high and further back as rim light and to light the rear of the car.


 
Love the carbon fiber hood  I wanted an RSX but I didn't have the funds and ended up with a 92 prelude.

Maybe I should just do a multitude of weddings in the summer and buy an RX7 lol


----------



## RockstarPhotography

FattyMcJ said:


> Strobist: SB-600 @ 1/16th through umbrella CR behind me as key, Yongnuo YN bare held by VAL (Voice Activated Lightstand) RockstarPhotography...aka Dustin...behind the model, as rim light. Fired using Poverty Wizards.
> 
> EXIF: Camera Model: NIKON D300S
> Lens: 70.0-200.0 mm f/2.8
> Focal Length: 70mm
> Aperture: &#402;/2.8
> Exposure Time: 0.013 s (1/80)
> ISO equiv: 200
> Metering Mode: Center Weight
> Exposure Mode: Manual


 
This was a shot from the same shoot.  One of jasons speedlights (i think an sb-600) and shoot through right off camera right and a bare yongnuo flash straight from models right.  pp done in lightroon and cs5.  We moved from the staircase to a wall right by it that has some good texture.  I had this shot in mind when I saw the wall and had to try and get it. 






[/url]
_DSC0210-Edit-2-Edit 18-19-30-2 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Fender5388

Shot with a nikon d90 50mm 1.8

3 flashes:

one vivitar 285 on the left behind the rider, one nikon sb 28 behind and on the right. both full power.

one 285 at full power to the left of the camera to light the front of the rider.

fired with cyber syncs


----------



## chito beach

nicely shot! love the action how high  off the ground was your rear flash?


----------



## Fender5388

chito beach said:


> nicely shot! love the action how high off the ground was your rear flash?



the two in the back were between 3 and 4 feet off the ground(whatever the lowest the stand goes) and the third up front was just on the ground pointed up, cause i dont have a third light stand just yet.


----------



## chammer

These were from the last strobist stuff I did a couple weeks ago for fun to test out my new body:












5D Mark II + Canon EF 85mm f/1.8 @ 1/60th f/8 ISO 200
Single Canon 430EX II @ 1/4 camera left
36" Shoot through umbrella


----------



## kundalini

Main: XL800 in 24x36" softbox 45° camera right feathered towards camera, Fill: XL1600 in collapsed reflective umbrella behind camera slightly right, Accent: XL800 in 10x24" strip box 135° camera right, Hair: SB800 with 8" snoot 135° camera left.
Metered overall at f/13, Shutter speed: 1/250s, ISO400, Lens: 70-200 at 200mm, Camera: D700








​Would anyone consider the head to display chiaroscuro characteristics?​


----------



## FattyMcJ

Kind of an "impromptu" shot while piecing together my new boom setup.  I made Adam, the poor lil guy, stand in for me to test it out.  Didn't turn out half-bad IMO.

"Adam, c'mere and look like a badass..."   lol It WORKED!

Heavy duty lightstand, Avenger D200 grip clamp, cheap-o lightstand as boom-arm, 25lb sandbag as counterweight, SB-600 at 1/1 power with diffusion dome on, through 24" CowboyStudio softbox.  1/250th, ISO 400, &#402;/16, 70mm


----------



## FattyMcJ

March 27th, 2011 - Tyler

This young lady is Tyler, such a cool name for a beautiful girl!

I shot this while helping a fellow photographer learn OCF today, on the DU campus. (Shout out to Ivan)

This is the first shoot since I attended TheFlashBus tour 2011 in Denver, CO with Joe McNally & David Hobby....money well spent.

And the first real shoot I've done using the new boom system...I LOVE it!


Strobist: SB-700 @ 1/8 power in 24" softbox boomed over her head and in front a bit, SB-600 low & CR @ 1/32 through umbrella for fill on her black jeans....both fired using Nikon's CLS system, manual mode.

1/250, &#402;/2.8, ISO 200, 70mm


----------



## K8-90

That is a lovely shot!


----------



## chito beach

well done. Im gonna have to try that with my boom.


----------



## Nubbs

That is a great boom Idea!   I have been looking into booms and I will probably be borrowing your Idea.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Thanks guys!  

Here's another shot of the young lady, a smiling headshot.  






Same setup as above, just zoomed in a bit.


----------



## Buckster

Hello from flashbus tour Atlanta!


----------



## kundalini

Buckster said:


> Hello from flashbus tour Atlanta!


Reports please.  I'm hitting the Raleigh event on Monday.


----------



## gsgary

This is Sherlock, shoot through brolly camera left,  and from behind camera right  7" reflector with honeycomb 






Same set up


----------



## gsgary

Different set up, 580ex from behind (easier to hide than a studio flash) 1.6M octobox camera right, reflector camera left


----------



## kylehess10

Took this yesterday in Atlanta. You can see in the before image how I had my setup. I'm using a Nikon SB600 flash. I edited the photo in Lightroom 3 then Photoshop CS4 to take out the umbrella


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


> Different set up, 580ex from behind (easier to hide than a studio flash) 1.6M octobox camera right, reflector camera left




Awesome shot!


----------



## camz

Softbox camera right.  Flash 580 EX II at 1/2 power.


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Different set up, 580ex from behind (easier to hide than a studio flash) 1.6M octobox camera right, reflector camera left
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome shot!
Click to expand...



Cheers mate


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> Softbox camera right.  Flash 580 EX II at 1/2 power.



WOW she's fit, nice shot


----------



## FattyMcJ

April 2nd, 2011 - Breanna

This 16yr old beauty is Breanna.  I met her during a Meetup.com group today where her mom was learning about photography and I was helping teach others about off camera flash and general exposure stuff.

I didn't get many shots during the day since I was mostly holding a reflector or flash or other grip equipment for the others that were learning, but this is one of them.

Strobist: SB-600 bare bounced into a big ass gold reflector, camera right.  Held by my V.A.L. - Nick Nguyen. 

Yes, I know there's foliage in the foreground and covering up her body/arm a bit...I wanted that. I actually wanted MORE in the foreground, but things just haven't started growing around here yet, so...it is what it is...lol


----------



## RockstarPhotography

FattyMcJ said:


> April 2nd, 2011 - Breanna
> 
> This 16yr old beauty is Breanna.  I met her during a Meetup.com group today where her mom was learning about photography and I was helping teach others about off camera flash and general exposure stuff.
> 
> I didn't get many shots during the day since I was mostly holding a reflector or flash or other grip equipment for the others that were learning, but this is one of them.
> 
> Strobist: SB-600 bare bounced into a big ass gold reflector, camera right.  Held by my V.A.L. - Nick Nguyen.
> 
> Yes, I know there's foliage in the foreground and covering up her body/arm a bit...I wanted that. I actually wanted MORE in the foreground, but things just haven't started growing around here yet, so...it is what it is...lol


 
Great shot Jason!  Not too many times I see the gold side used correctly.  Well done.


----------



## camz

Nice shot FattyMcJ.  The reflector just brings out the glow in her eyes.

This one is an oldy...one bare flash on softbox camera left.  For my style I think rarely use more then one flash unless it's during the reception(sorry for the res..bad compression).


----------



## FattyMcJ

Not a fan of her boots, but overall I like the shot Camz.  Gives them a larger than life look and the light falloff from their face to their lower extremities leads the eye to the important parts.  Nice job.


----------



## Geaux

sb600 above, slightly in front of subject.


----------



## themedicine

Janmapreview (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr

Strobist: One sb-800 in 24" softbox camera left.


----------



## redtippmann

Geaux said:


> sb600 above, slightly in front of subject.



I like the lighting (nice and simple) except when the right shoe falls into black with no detail. I like the idea of the reflection but when you are looking at the bottom; there is no gradient so you are giving people a reason to have there eyes leave to image, and the reflection is starting to double at the bottom. (quite distracting)


----------



## FattyMcJ

Geaux said:


> sb600 above, slightly in front of subject.



Love the shot.  Not quite a "product" shot...more of an artistic look at the mundane.  Though, they're clean and look new.  I like the reflection too, but as Red said, the right side fading to black (but you can still see a BIT of red on the tip) is kind of confusing.  Either fade it ALL to black, or bring out the shadow a bit so you can see the outline of the shoe tip.

Still though, I looked and said "wow, cool!"  so I think you've achieved something 



themedicine said:


> Janmapreview (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
> 
> Strobist: One sb-800 in 24" softbox camera left.



I dig the girls makeup and outfit, the lighting is pretty neat, and her expression is playful and interesting, but the window on the bottom makes it too "busy" for my taste.  I might have had her move to the other side of the stairs and shot from the right instead of the left, getting nothing but wall behind her, instead of the top of the window & wall.  Cool idea though!


----------



## themedicine

I appreciate and agree with your critique mcj, just remember the only purpose in this thread is to talk about light, not much else. Happy strobing! And I hope everyone has enjoyed flashbus!


----------



## camz

Good stuff guys.

Light setup: Softbox directly on top with a 580 EX II at about 1/8 power.  Cake specs: I think this one was red velvet...hmmmm


----------



## camz

FattyMcJ said:


> Not a fan of her boots


 
I've even seen guys join the Ugg revolution...now what has this world come too.


----------



## Geaux

redtippmann said:


> I like the lighting (nice and simple)  except when the right shoe falls into black with no detail. I like the  idea of the reflection but when you are looking at the bottom; there is  no gradient so you are giving people a reason to have there eyes leave  to image, and the reflection is starting to double at the bottom. (quite  distracting)


 
Thanks, I thought the same thing, but I kind of liked the dramatic shadows of the lighting.  I wanted to feature the coloring on the bottom of the shoe, so it didn't bother me that much.  I'm still VERY new to the strobist world, hence the use of only one sb-600, but I'm learning.  The doubling reflection is something I didn't have control over, I was shooting on top of my glass dining room table which is translucent.  I was told that if it was an opaque glass top, I wouldn't have that issue.  I'll have to look into a piece like this for shots.  I love your strobist work, it's definitely something I strive to get to.





FattyMcJ said:


> Love the shot.  Not quite a "product" shot...more of an artistic look at the mundane.  Though, they're clean and look new.  I like the reflection too, but as Red said, the right side fading to black (but you can still see a BIT of red on the tip) is kind of confusing.  Either fade it ALL to black, or bring out the shadow a bit so you can see the outline of the shoe tip.
> 
> Still though, I looked and said "wow, cool!"  so I think you've achieved something



lol, the shoes were clean and new b/c I had just bought them that night.  This was an impromptu "I haven't shot in a while, I'm bored, and want to work on OCF" shoot at 2 am lol.  Thanks for the "wow, cool" thoughts and other comments.


----------



## FattyMcJ

themedicine said:


> I appreciate and agree with your critique mcj, just remember the only purpose in this thread is to talk about light, not much else. Happy strobing! And I hope everyone has enjoyed flashbus!



Ahh, true story....apologies.  



Geaux said:


> lol, the shoes were clean and new b/c I had just bought them that night.  This was an impromptu "I haven't shot in a while, I'm bored, and want to work on OCF" shoot at 2 am lol.  Thanks for the "wow, cool" thoughts and other comments.


Haha, I do the same thing!  Late night, "hmm...I wonder how [this] would look..." photography lol


----------



## themedicine

Camz. That is a beautiful cake, but that just makes me want to smash it even more. maybe even splode it with some M80s. Great light man.


----------



## camz

themedicine said:


> Camz. That is a beautiful cake, but that just makes me want to smash it even more. maybe even splode it with some M80s. Great light man.


 
And completely waste a whole red velvet wedding cake? I rather obliterate it up with my stomach acids. lol

Thanks man.  But I also want to thank you b/c I think i'm using more flash now just because of this thread!


----------



## Double H

Here's one from last fall, down by the river. 
Key light = SB800 through umbrella, rear light (no, not the sun) = SB600 with gel, both fired with PWs.
Alison and Jason engagement session


----------



## themedicine

Camz- Maybe I agree with the stomach acids...maybe. But I'm glad you're using more OCF now! Get's better every time.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Very nice Double H!


----------



## kundalini

........ and for my next one light trick.....  A little sumtin' I picked up from the Flash bus tour with Hobby & McNally.  The Chinese Lantern trick.


Just so you know it is for real, this was a shot of the scene at f/4, 1/30s, 20mm






​A quick adjustment of the shutter speed to 1/200s, SB800 on TTL and wah-lah
​






​Here's one I did in the office.  Excuse the green tarp, but it keeps the morning sun from hitting my monitor.
​




​
I've been wanting to try some shots around dusk, but it's been too windy to setup outside for the last couple of days.​


----------



## M2 Photography

Awesome stuff!  Keep posting!!


----------



## OrionsByte

kundalini said:
			
		

> A quick adjustment of the shutter speed to 1/200s, SB800 on TTL and wah-lah



Just out of curiosity... why bother adjusting the shutter speed? If 1/30s wouldn't pick up any ambient anyways (as evidenced in your first shot), then the photo would have looked the same using either shutter speed, right?


----------



## kundalini

OrionsByte said:


> Just out of curiosity... why bother adjusting the shutter speed? If 1/30s wouldn't pick up any ambient anyways (as evidenced in your first shot), then the photo would have looked the same using either shutter speed, right?


Good question. The only answer that I can give is by looking in my left hand, you'll see a bottle of wine, the second bottle opened.  I guess it's because when indoors, I usually shoot at or near sync speed out of habit.  I originally went into the shop with the intention to try some color correcting under fluorescent lighting (there have been a few threads lately with that question). I took a series of shots but forgot to take notes. When I uploaded them, I couldn't remember a damn thing of what I did.


----------



## Davor

Just testing the lights out, but sorta liked the way this one came out. 








Setup


----------



## Double H

My buddy Dan and his &#8217;69 Chevelle


----------



## FattyMcJ

April 21st, 2011 - Rick

Spent some time with my friend, Rick Wilson, today going over some lighting setups and techniques. This is a sample photo I took of him during the process.

Strobist: No-name studio strobe in 2x4 softbox directly above, held overhead by his wife, Kristy lol


----------



## gsgary

Archie today, 580ex on 1/2 power shot into a silver brolly


----------



## kundalini

I posted this yesterday in another thread and then yanked it sometime later.  Can't remember why, but thought it might serve a purpose in here.  The OP had a head shadow on the wall from her flash.




> ...I did have the reflector at camera left...at her feet facing her to try and help with that...should I have had it positioned differently? Or what would have worked better?


You use the main light to sculpt your subject and set the mood. Having the main light further away causes it to produce a more contrasty light with harder (more pronounced) shadow lines. Moving the main light closer to the subject increases its size relative to the subject. Moving the light source closer also has an effect on the ratio between lit side and shadowed side.

The constant numbers:
Subject to background distance: 20"
Subject to camera distance: 84"
Camera:d300, Lens: 85mm f/1.8, Flash SB800 @ 1/16th power setting.

DISCLAIMER: Intended for examples only. Focus, comp, subject, all were taken with the hair of the dog this morning.   


Example One:
Mainlight to subject distance is 56" with difussion dome attached. Metered with Sekonic l358 at f/3.6, camera set to f/3.5:







​Notice the shadow on the wall.



Example two:
Mainlight to subject distance is 28" with difussion dome attached. Metered with Sekonic l358 at f/6.3:







​Notice the shadow on the wall has been eliminated, but there is more contrast in the light ratio and heavier shadow lines. This is where the use of Fill light or a reflector will come in handy to increase the detail on the shadow side and soften the transition.




Now for $hits and giggles, let's see how a couple of light modifiers will effect the image.




Example three:
Mainlight to subject distance is 42" with difussion dome attached and 32" shoot-through Westcott umbrella. Metered with Sekonic l358 at f/3.6, camera set to f/3.5:







​Notice the hard shadows have disappeared and the light ratio has lessened.




Example four:
Mainlight to subject distance is 46" with difussion dome attached and 24" Lastolite EZY Box softbox. Metered with Sekonic l358 at f/3.6, camera set to f/3.5:







​Notice that the light sculpting has returned with a greater ratio from lit to shadow from Example three, but without the hard shadow lines as in Example two.




I hope this helps some.


----------



## themedicine

Nice helpful post! Also refer to Modifiers :: From Day 03 of My creativeLIVE Class &bull; Photography By Zack Arias


----------



## FattyMcJ

Strobist: All no-name studio monolights; 1 on a boom above Jon through a 2x4 softbox as key, 1 on the floor in front of Jon in a 2x4 softbox as fill, 1 on each side and behind Jon through snoots for rim lights.  Black backdrop, 4' away.  Fired via poverty wizards.


----------



## themedicine

Fatty!! Great work! Love the look.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Thanks!


----------



## Nubbs

First attempt at some High Key shots.

1.




untitled-7748 by explicitrace, on Flickr

2.



untitled-7725 by explicitrace, on Flickr


----------



## FattyMcJ

April 27th, 2011 - Off-Camera Lighting 101 Class

Today I spent  some time teaching others how to use hot-shoe flashes, and studio  mono-lights, off the camera, the different ways to fire them, and the  different (basic) lighting setups.

This is one of the shots from the "Rembrandt" lighting example.

Strobist:  One monolight in a 2x4 softbox CR just above eye level, one monolight  CL through a snoot as hair light, one monolight CR low with a blue gel  and barn doors to light the black muslin backdrop.

Simple setup, but it works well.






This one shows some of the class members and on the left, the actual setup used for the above photo.


----------



## gsgary

Had a quick play with my new light and beauty dish with honeycomb grid  camera right and black reflector camera left


----------



## chito beach

Great stuff all!

Did a shoot in Phoenix this past week at sunset with a real sweet Native American model.  Single 42" brolly at various locations held on a stand by her boyfriend.


----------



## gsgary

Work in progress, i think i will have to get out the old 1Dmk1 for the 1/500 and also use another light to backlight it


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


> Work in progress, i think i will have to get out the old 1Dmk1 for the 1/500 and also use another light to backlight it


 
Nice!  How'd did you trigger the shutter on this puppy?


----------



## kundalini

^^  Interesting Gaz.  I guess I'm seeing the cut line, pretty neat.  Perhaps some food dye.... and get rid of that daft string.


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work in progress, i think i will have to get out the old 1Dmk1 for the 1/500 and also use another light to backlight it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice!  How'd did you trigger the shutter on this puppy?
Click to expand...


Knife in one hand and shutter release in other


----------



## gsgary

kundalini said:


> ^^  Interesting Gaz.  I guess I'm seeing the cut line, pretty neat.  Perhaps some food dye.... and get rid of that daft string.



I didn't cut it, i just spiked it, i had to hang it with something it was only 10 minutes shoot and about 5 minutes from camera to smugmug just slight adjustments in Capture One Pro. I'm going to try and freeze the action tomorrow


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


> Knife in one hand and shutter release in other


 
It doesn't get any much simpler then that. Nice timing.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I just wanted to take a moment to thank you guys for all the knowledge that's being shared in this thread.  I lurk it quite often and I think I'm learning as much a possible without actually having any lighting equipment.  Can't wait to purchase some stuff and get practicing.


----------



## gsgary

camz said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> Knife in one hand and shutter release in other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't get any much simpler then that. Nice timing.
Click to expand...


It took me about 4 goes but then i got it every time, i'll try some tonight at 1/500 with old 1Dmk1, the only problem is you get wet feet


----------



## chito beach

bentcountershaft said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to thank you guys for all the knowledge that's being shared in this thread.  I lurk it quite often and I think I'm learning as much a possible without actually having any lighting equipment.  Can't wait to purchase some stuff and get practicing.



You can start really cheaply!  a shoot through umbrella, an eBay flash like the minolta 4000AF, a stand, multi reflector, and some cheap wireless triggers all for around 150 or less


----------



## camz

gsgary said:


> ...the only problem is you get wet feet


 
  Yeah no kidding...and camera equipment for that matter.


----------



## camz

bentcountershaft said:


> I just wanted to take a moment to thank you guys for all the knowledge that's being shared in this thread.  I lurk it quite often and I think I'm learning as much a possible without actually having any lighting equipment.  Can't wait to purchase some stuff and get practicing.


 
Join the club dude!


----------



## camz

Took a break from editing tonight and had to do something else. I experimented around in the pitch black backyard earlier and see what I can come up with using two flashes. Next time I think I'm going to try four flashes with modifiers(maybe a sofbox) to have a cleaner line of distribution. Left the bursts within the frame to show setup =).

Setup: Two 580 EX on light stands. Flashes pointing down leaning almost flush right against the stucco wall. Flashes were both at 1/16th power.

I think this would be even be more interesting with backdrops like a chain linked fence or a rustic brick wall.


----------



## kundalini

I was playing around with split lighting a few weeks ago with only one light, an XL1600 with 10x36" strip box.  The bottom of the box was roughly even with my chin.







​Wasn't all that impressed with the results, so I added a hat and red gel to a SB800 on the background.
​


----------



## chito beach

I actually like the first shot much better than the second. a bit of mystery there


----------



## gsgary

Had another very quick play, 2 lights this time i'm thinking the flash duration is not quite fast enough (1/1800)


----------



## minister

Tried  Some high Speed Photography 
This Is my First attempt New Time I am going to use bottle or glass 

1#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



4#
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






the setup






I used home made stands made of pipe for balloon holder , a broken tripod for flash Stand , and heavy pillow  for wight as you can see and rs 400/-(8.6$) tripod for My nikon d5000 and wireless trigger , and a diffuser I bought from ebay HK 
and I do this kind of things at 1 or 2 AM after my wife and baby goes to sleep


----------



## Stradawhovious

I caught this litle bastard emptying my Birdfeeder..... so I shot him.

Lit by a flagged/bounced SB-600 lower camera left.

My first post here.... may be worthy, maybe not either way it was fun.


----------



## Stradawhovious

And another.  I may or may not have shot this egg in my basement for the sole purpose of taking a picture of it.

Just sayin'.

One bare SB-600 camera Right.


----------



## themedicine

I'd really like some feedback on the lighting for these. 




Summerpreview (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist. One vivtar 285 behind 20" soft box held by VAL in the creek.




lynseyflickr (1 of 1) by TheMedicine, on Flickr
Strobist: One vivitar 285 high camera right, one sb-800 behind books on table full cto and one vivitar far camera left full cto for fill.

Both of these shots are practically straight out of camera. SLIGHT color and contrast adjustments but seriously, barely anything.


----------



## themedicine

Oh and strada, of course it belongs. you shot it, you lit it, you posted it. good work. actually, good work everyone here. I love seeing the shoots and the practice (kundalini i'm lookin at you!) AH! Don't forget to look at the tail end of page 25! I posted two and Strada put his first two in here as well. and I ruined it by adding another post!


----------



## FattyMcJ

Stradawhovious said:


> And another.  I may or may not have shot this egg in my basement for the sole purpose of taking a picture of it.
> 
> Just sayin'.
> 
> One bare SB-600 camera Right.


Haha, very cool idea.  Did you cook it afterward?! 



themedicine said:


> I'd really like some feedback on the lighting for these.
> 
> 
> Strobist. One vivtar 285 behind 20" soft box held by VAL in the creek.
> 
> 
> Strobist: One vivitar 285 high camera right, one sb-800 behind books on table full cto and one vivitar far camera left full cto for fill.
> 
> Both of these shots are practically straight out of camera. SLIGHT color and contrast adjustments but seriously, barely anything.



As far as the lighting, I like #2.  You created an illusion without making it look like magic, if that makes sense.  If you hadn't told anyone you used the strobes on the BG and for fill, I doubt many could have guessed and just thought it was ambient.  Well done in that regard.  And the theme of the shot, albeit not a part of this thread, is very very cool.  I like it.  I may steal it for a future shoot lol


----------



## gsgary

Here's a few from a shoot i did for one of the young girls at the stables were my partner keeps her horse
580ex and new carbon fibre parabolic brolly

1






2





3


----------



## chito beach

great shots all!


----------



## FattyMcJ

I like 'em Gary, maybe a lil bit dark overall, but the lighting is soft and flattering to the young lady.

Also, mind posting a shot of this carbon fiber umbrella? I've never heard of it, but I  love carbon fiber!


----------



## gsgary

FattyMcJ said:


> I like 'em Gary, maybe a lil bit dark overall, but the lighting is soft and flattering to the young lady.
> 
> Also, mind posting a shot of this carbon fiber umbrella? I've never heard of it, but I  love carbon fiber!



Cheers mate, i think i went too mad with the vignette never bothered with it before, i will try and sort out a shot of my brolly tonight, it also could be that photos are looking crap on here lately


----------



## GeneralBenson

Gary - Do horses freak out from flashes? I've always wondered about that. Did you have any problems?


----------



## gsgary

GeneralBenson said:


> Gary - Do horses freak out from flashes? I've always wondered about that. Did you have any problems?



The best way to do it is set up you stands and flash and bring the horse to them, they freak a bit if you walk up to the with a stand and brolly


----------



## Overread

GeneralBenson said:


> Gary - Do horses freak out from flashes? I've always wondered about that. Did you have any problems?


 
Also remember that these days most people own a point and shoot (and those things are always using the flash - esp indoors in a dark stables) so more horses will be more accustomed to flash in general because they've probably grown up from a foal being flashed every moment.

Of course larger setups are more rare and have to be more carefully introduced to the horse.


----------



## bazooka

I like this thread... no pressure, no critique, just well-lit shots.  I'll post a few I posted (I have posted these in another thread)...

Tungsten desk lamp and tungsten WB set... on camera 580EXII for light fill but mostly to trigger a Lumopro 160 outside the office window behind me through venetian blinds.






Umbrella up and right with 1/4 CTO, bare flash back and left.






I'll post more if anyone's interested.


----------



## camz

bazooka said:


> I'll post more if anyone's interested.


 
Do it! :razz:


----------



## gsgary

FattyMcJ said:


> I like 'em Gary, maybe a lil bit dark overall, but the lighting is soft and flattering to the young lady.
> 
> Also, mind posting a shot of this carbon fiber umbrella? I've never heard of it, but I  love carbon fiber!


 
They don't show a lot of detail just took some quick snaps


----------



## gsgary

bazooka said:


> I like this thread... no pressure, no critique, just well-lit shots.  I'll post a few I posted (I have posted these in another thread)...
> 
> Tungsten desk lamp and tungsten WB set... on camera 580EXII for light fill but mostly to trigger a Lumopro 160 outside the office window behind me through venetian blinds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umbrella up and right with 1/4 CTO, bare flash back and left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post more if anyone's interested.



Love the one of the Geezer on the sofa


----------



## FattyMcJ

gsgary said:


> They don't show a lot of detail just took some quick snaps



Very cool!  Thanks!


----------



## bazooka

The geezer? LoL. He's only in his late 30'd I'd guess. 

16" softbox camera left, hair light back and right, both gelled 1/4 green and 1/2 CTO, WB flourescent.







Umbrella left, 16" box right... bedsheet as "seamless".


----------



## chito beach

good stuff all.

24x35 softbox w/4000AF camera right as fill in horizontal position,  Key is snooted 4000AF on Boom just above and behind subject. This lovely lady is my wife's BFF.


----------



## camz

Good stuff Chito!

My son and buddy having fun.

Softbox camera left.


----------



## analog.universe

First try at shooting food!  The rice is a bit overexposed, but otherwise I'm quite happy with it.


----------



## gsgary

I had Archie hand stripped yesterday so i quickly set up for a few shots


----------



## chito beach

gsgary said:


> I had Archie hand stripped yesterday so i quickly set up for a few shots



Very nice low key shot


----------



## chito beach

analog.universe said:


> First try at shooting food!  The rice is a bit overexposed, but otherwise I'm quite happy with it.



You are using to many lights. Id stick to the back main light, loose the front light and put your reflector there. that will add dimension to the food, brighten the colors, and loose the flat lighting. still a very good shot!


----------



## camz

Played around with two flashes to get some memorabilia of the ping pong table in the garage.  Folded the opposite half of the table in order to get the desired shot from uptop.
It took a few good tries before the ball was in a good spot. lol but it was fun. A friend triggered the camera which was on a light stand.

Flash setup:  Flash on on a 36" softbox camera right @ 1/4 power about 3 ft from me.  Second bare flash camera left at 1/64 power to cover my hand, table surface and the ball about 2 ft form the table.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Ha! Looks like a fun shot, well done Camz


----------



## Hatch1921

Lighting Diagram - Denise Outdoors by hatch1921, on Flickr

How it was shot

This is really a three light setup....two strobes and the sun.  I  placed Denise with her back to the sun and then with the Elinchrom Ranger RX/AS  I used one head to give her a rim light on her back and with the other I used the Elinchrom 39" Deep octa with the diffusion panel off as the main light.   I've found when working outdoors in lighting conditions like the scene above, the deep octa without the main diffusion panel provides a nice quality of light. Not harsh but not super soft as well.

As a starting point I metered for the background and under exposed it slightly.  This helped keep the nice blues you see here.  I increased the saturation some in post and added the vignette as well.

Light #1 was with a 7" reflector no diffusion or grid.  This was placed camera left as mentioned, to give her a rim light.

Light #2 was camera left with the center of the deep octa about 1 ft or so above eye level and pointed down at an angle to get as much of her lit up as possible. Again, always trying to pay attention to where the catch lights are falling in the eyes and how the shadows are showing up under and or around the nose/cheek area.

Light #3 is of course the sun providing the ambient ambient light.

If you look at the shadows on the ground you can see the direction of the three lights.

Camera Settings

Manual Mode
1/125th a sec
ISO 200
F/10


*More Lighting Diagrams*


----------



## K8-90

Great shot, Hatch! And awesome description, very helpful and inspirational


----------



## Hatch1921

Many thanks Kate.  Glad you found it useful. 
Hatch


----------



## camz

Hatch gotta love it. Such soft light form that Octa - I want one of those.



FattyMcJ said:


> Ha! Looks like a fun shot, well done Camz


 
LOL yeah it was hoot.  Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## KBM1016

_MG_2031 by Autumnlightsphotos, on Flickr

My super cute daughter trying not to laugh at me as I was posing her (pain in my butt).  All I had was 3 monolights top right, top left and one as a hair light.


----------



## FattyMcJ

May 27th, 2011 - Strobist Practice - Mid-day sun - Self Portrait



Today I decided to work on my technique a little bit while the weather was nice.  Single  light, mid-day sun...not optimal, but I have a few weddings and  portrait sessions coming up that I'll need to be shooting around  2pm...basically the same conditions.


Strobist: SB-800 CR through 24" softbox @ 1/8th power with 1/2 CTO gel, about 24" from my face.  Sun was behind me & CL, so I used that as a rim light. EXIF: 1/250th, &#402;/5.6, ISO 100, 70mm.  The ambient metered about 2 stops below the flash exposure.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Don't mean to double post, but I had a shoot today and came away with what I think is a great portrait.  She happens to be a fellow photographer that I've been working with for weddings and she asked me to shoot her & her family...very nice compliment, a photographer that I consider better than myself, asking ME to shoot her & the family.  Very cool!

Anyway, on to the photo....






Strobist: SB-800 with 1/4 CTO through 24" softbox, about two feet off the ground & camera right.  Fired with poverty wizards.

Edited in LR3 & CS5


----------



## Hatch1921

camz said:


> Hatch gotta love it. Such soft light form that Octa - I want one of those.
> :



Love the Elinchrom deep octa... very versatile modifier. For outdoor sessions I like to leave the inner baffle in place... and I remove the main baffle... creates a nice punchy light but with some softness in the shadows.  Do get one! 
Hatch


----------



## mc_hudd

First off let me say, I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!  I'm new here & relatively new to photography.  I've mainly been doing outside shots b/c I'm not very good w/ lighting, but this thread is going to help me tremendously!!!

OK, I have a couple of questions though:

1)  When you all say "shoot through umbrella," what do you mean?  I have some white umbrellas, are these "shoot through umbrellas"?  Or can they also be used to shoot _into_?  Or, are the umbrellas you use to shoot into the ones w/ the silver lining?  (Sorry, hope this isn't completely stupid sounding!!!)  If the ones I have _are _shoot through, can I make them the shoot into kind by using aluminum foil until I can buy the real thing?

2)  What do most of you use for your metering mode?  Evaluative or Spot?  I'm really wanting to try a low key shot.  I'm still a little unclear on the metering modes also.

Thanks in advance for any help/advice!!!


----------



## MissCream

First shot at car photography. I really should have cloned out the mirror, it's driving (pun intended) me nuts, I'll put it on my to do list.


----------



## FattyMcJ

mc_hudd said:


> First off let me say, I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!!  I'm new here & relatively new to photography.  I've mainly been doing outside shots b/c I'm not very good w/ lighting, but this thread is going to help me tremendously!!!
> 
> OK, I have a couple of questions though:
> 
> 1)  When you all say "shoot through umbrella," what do you mean?  I have some white umbrellas, are these "shoot through umbrellas"?  Or can they also be used to shoot _into_?  Or, are the umbrellas you use to shoot into the ones w/ the silver lining?  (Sorry, hope this isn't completely stupid sounding!!!)  If the ones I have _are _shoot through, can I make them the shoot into kind by using aluminum foil until I can buy the real thing?
> 
> 2)  What do most of you use for your metering mode?  Evaluative or Spot?  I'm really wanting to try a low key shot.  I'm still a little unclear on the metering modes also.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help/advice!!!



Shoot through means the umbrella is between the flash and the subject.  Reflective umbrella means the flash is between the umbrella and the subject.   X=flash, S=subject, -) = umbrella.   Shoot through would be   X-) S, reflective would be  S  X-).  Reflective typically has a black backing on it.  If it's all white, then it's probably a shoot through.

As far as metering, it depends on the situation.  I range from spot to full evaluative. That's one of those things you have to learn your preference on.


----------



## mc_hudd

FattyMcJ said:


> Shoot through means the umbrella is between the flash and the subject.  Reflective umbrella means the flash is between the umbrella and the subject.   X=flash, S=subject, -) = umbrella.   Shoot through would be   X-) S, reflective would be  S  X-).  Reflective typically has a black backing on it.  If it's all white, then it's probably a shoot through.
> 
> As far as metering, it depends on the situation.  I range from spot to full evaluative. That's one of those things you have to learn your preference on.



Thank you FMJ!  That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.  So, I assume trying to use a shoot through umbrella as a reflective would produce a very dim light?  Or might be one of those things where you never get the same result?  Also, which is better?  Can a STU produce the same results as a RU?

Also, thanks for the answer to my metering ?.  Guess I'll just have to play around w/ that.


----------



## FattyMcJ

mc_hudd said:


> Thank you FMJ!  That's what I thought, but wanted to make sure.  So, I assume trying to use a shoot through umbrella as a reflective would produce a very dim light?  Or might be one of those things where you never get the same result?  Also, which is better?  Can a STU produce the same results as a RU?
> 
> Also, thanks for the answer to my metering ?.  Guess I'll just have to play around w/ that.



Again, it's personal preference.  For some situations I use a STU, for others I put the black backing on and use it as a RU.  If I'm using an umbrella as my key light, I'll usually use it in RU, with the black backing serving double duty as a gobo to keep light from hitting my lens and causing flare.  But if I'm using an umbrella as fill, I'll usually go for a STU since I don't mind the extra "spill". 

Check out Strobist  for more (better) information


----------



## mc_hudd

FattyMcJ said:


> Again, it's personal preference.  For some situations I use a STU, for others I put the black backing on and use it as a RU.  If I'm using an umbrella as my key light, I'll usually use it in RU, with the black backing serving double duty as a gobo to keep light from hitting my lens and causing flare.  But if I'm using an umbrella as fill, I'll usually go for a STU since I don't mind the extra "spill".
> 
> Check out Strobist  for more (better) information



Well, my STUs are only that.  They are cheap & didn't come w/ a black cover, so looks like I'll be using them that way.  

Thanks again for the explanation!!!


----------



## OrionsByte

mc_hudd said:
			
		

> Well, my STUs are only that.  They are cheap & didn't come w/ a black cover, so looks like I'll be using them that way.
> 
> Thanks again for the explanation!!!



Shoot-throughs have some quirks compared to reflective umbrella's. 

They have a "hot" spot where the light coming through is brighter, and it drops off gradually at the edges. You can minimize this by using a wider zoom on your flash head or by "feathering" the light so the flash head isn't pointed directly at the subject, but either way you'll lose a little power. 

They do reflect some light as well as let it pass through, which means you could "contaminate" the light a bit, especially in a small room because that reflected light will bounce off walks and ceilings and affect your exposure. Sometimes that can be an asset, but it's good to know it's there. 

On the other hand, one of the biggest advantages to a shoot-through is that you can get it really close to your subject, which gives you brighter, softer light than a reflective. 

You'll be able to do plenty with just a shoot-through, so have fun and good luck!


----------



## OrionsByte

A few of mine, simple setups but I figured they were worth posting just because balancing flash with daylight is something I've been working on.

Sun coming from behind subjects just above frame, small reflective umbrella camera right.





Sun from behind subjects and camera left, small reflective umbrella camera right.





Sun from behind subject coming right through the trees from slightly right of center, large reflective umbrella also camera right  (oh, and the fill light you can see coming off the right side of my face is coming from light bouncing off of the sliding glass door I was sitting in front of - I didn't plan that out but it worked pretty well ).


----------



## chito beach

a few in studio flower shots.  setup is V5 wireless trigger on a Minolta 4000AFon a 24x36 softbox on 1/8" power  and 36" reflector in various locations


----------



## Village Idiot

camz said:


> Hatch gotta love it. Such soft light form that Octa - I want one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> FattyMcJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! Looks like a fun shot, well done Camz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL yeah it was hoot. Thanks :thumbup:
Click to expand...


I've got one with an adapter so that I can use it on my Speedotron heads and I haven't even used it yet. I've been playing with my Photoflex strip box and cars.


----------



## Village Idiot

Photoflex Medium Half Dome on a Speedotron 202VF head with 1205cx pack. I got some more from that night, I just have to put them together. All I did for this was sharpen and curves.


----------



## FattyMcJ

VI, you've got some great car shots...keep 'em coming!


----------



## analog.universe

Most recent food shoot...  A Thai Green Curry





LP160 to the right of the plate, 1/8, 24mm angled about 30 degrees down,  shot through a westcott 43in umbrella about 2 feet from the plate.  LP160 to the left of the camera, 1/16, 50mm angled about 10 degrees  down, shot through a westcott 43in umbrella about 3 feet from the plate.   Cactus V5's, EOS 60D, 1/250, ISO 100, Zeiss 50mm Makro-Planar, f/7.1.


----------



## Village Idiot

these are both composites with my strip box. One shot is lit from the side and one shot is lit from the front.


----------



## analog.universe

That second one is sweet, I love the vanishing background combined with the wide angle  :thumbup:


----------



## KmH

An Iowa blacksmith shop. The shop was open from 1883 until 1940.
The shop was closed the day in 1940 the blacksmith died (he was 83 yrs old), and has remained virtually untouched and unrestored since then.

The shop and the associated buildings were donated to the Iowa Historical Society in 1986. The shop is on the National Registry of Historic Places and is open to the public 4 hours a day from Memorial day to Labor day.

I used 3 - 285HV's and 1 - YN-460 II, on light stands and unmodified. I converted the color image to a duotone for a 1940's look.


----------



## Hatch1921

The space was large for being a bathroom/powder room. The ceiling height had to have been 10ft or more.  This is a two light setup as you can see in the diagram.  I started with the main light to my right with the Elinchrom 600rx strobe triggered by Elinchrom Skyports.  The modifier was a Chimera 54×72 super shallow softbox.   This box is wonderful! Its like having a large window light at all times. Both diffusion panels were in place for nice soft light/shadows.  I shot this @ F/5.0 as I had enough room to allow for the shallow depth of focus/field.   Starting with the main I metered the light output and got Amanda looking like what you see here. Height of the light to her isnt a factor as the box is huge and covers her completely.

The room needed more light to fit the scene.  This is where the 2nd light you see in the diagram comes in to play.  Its another Elinchrom 600rx with a 7&#8243; reflector in place.  The idea here was to flood the room with light and if you notice its also placing a little rim light on her shoulder and hair.  The light was point towards the ceiling but at an angle to bounce light back on to her as well.

Camera Settings

Manual Mode
1/160th a sec
ISO 320
F/5.0


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus

Hatch, I've read your "Lighting Diagrams" thread on another photography website, and have to say that I will pay more interest in your future posts, both here and there.


----------



## Hatch1921

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Hatch, I've read your "Lighting Diagrams" thread on another photography website, and have to say that I will pay more interest in your future posts, both here and there.



Thank you very much Aye-non-Oh-non Imus   I appreciate the comments.  
Hatch


----------



## Hatch1921

This is a 3 light setup as you can see in the diagram.  Steve is about 6 feet from the background in the image.  We were working in a living room and not an actual studio,  space was a little limited but very usable. 

 The Background lights were about 1/2- 1 full stop over the main light.  The main light metered at F/11.  

 I used a single panel from the Lastolite Trilite reflector panel kit to provide some fill from the bottom and you can see how it added the catchlight in the lower portion of his eyes.  

This was shot on a small roll of white seamless paper.

Camera Settings
Manual Mode
1/125 th a sec
ISO 100
F/11

Have a fun day.
Hatch


----------



## Sailorl2e

Thanks about all informations because very helpfully.


----------



## Village Idiot

I started car photography because I don't have room to keep a seemles up yet.


----------



## gsgary

A few from tonight, not my best too much ambient to freeze movement but i will be back with my studio lights


----------



## Overread

Neat shots Gary! But - um - your horses - they are - er - a little on the small side


----------



## gsgary

Overread said:


> Neat shots Gary! But - um - your horses - they are - er - a little on the small side



I spotted these about 30 mins before we went home so it was a quick set up and shoot, but now i know they are there i can set up my lights so they get used to them


----------



## Overread

Be neat if you can get a perfect frozen wing motion shot without spooking them


----------



## kundalini

gsgary said:


> A few from tonight, not my best too much ambient to freeze movement but i will be back with my studio lights




:thumbsup:


----------



## Destin

Never, EVER, walk 3 miles into the woods to take photos, without a can of bug spray. Trust me on that. Anyway, Here are a few from a mountain bike race I was at over the weekend. Normally I race, but I haven't trained enough this year to bother trying this race. Let me know what you think:

 1.) SB-600 low, to the left of the subject and camera. Not fond of the composition, wish there was less head room, and the wheels weren't cut off. 





2.) SB-600 3 feet off the ground, 20 feet to the right/front of the rider





3.) SB-600 at rider head level, on the inside of the corner. I'm shooting from about 100 feet down the trail, on the outside of the corner





On 2 and 3, the flash is dialed down a bit, to about -1.0 EV, because I wanted the photos to look natural, and not flashed. The problem was that it was so dark in the woods, that my shutter speed had to be around 1/100th, and therefore I got motion blur and ghosting from the flash in many of my shots. I refused to go over 800 iso on my D80 though, it just looks like crap above there.


----------



## kundalini

Destin,  were you using any modifiers on the SB600?  Did you try slowing the shutter speed down and use the panning tecnigue?  These look exposed nice enough, but sense a kinda static feel to them.


----------



## Destin

kundalini said:
			
		

> Destin,  were you using any modifiers on the SB600?  Did you try slowing the shutter speed down and use the panning tecnigue?  These look exposed nice enough, but sense a kinda static feel to them.



The problem with panning, when ocf is involved, is that you get ghosting. Some like the look of that, I don't. I tried a few shots panning, without the flash, and it didn't look right... The riders didn't pop off the background enough


----------



## gsgary

From an impromtu shoot from tonight


----------



## Rkee

LOve the football player shot great work


----------



## FattyMcJ

I used my iMac as a backdrop, put the camera on 4 seconds at &#402;/20 (I wanted the DoF), ISO 100 and voila.


Strobist: SB-800 @ 1/2 in 24" softbox CR, SB-800 @ 1/4 in snoot CL (not shown) for fill on Boba.


----------



## gsgary

FattyMcJ said:


> I used my iMac as a backdrop, put the camera on 4 seconds at &#402;/20 (I wanted the DoF), ISO 100 and voila.
> 
> 
> Strobist: SB-800 @ 1/2 in 24" softbox CR, SB-800 @ 1/4 in snoot CL (not shown) for fill on Boba.




Very creative :thumbup:


----------



## camz

Yeah good stuff MCJ!


----------



## FattyMcJ

Wow, thanks guys.  I never thought anyone else would like the subject matter, or lighting for that matter lol

But I'd be lying if I didn't credit my inspiration, being a Flickr member: Egerbvr

Well worth a look if you're into DIY Strobist/Toy shots.


----------



## gsgary

Not exactly strobist, but i was bored yesterday and it was raining cats and dogs


----------



## MissCream

I really really wish she would have been wearing white shoes!!!


----------



## LuckySe7en

That looks pretty cool, cream


----------



## MissCream

Thanks


----------



## Buckster

What's the lighting setup on it please?



MissCream said:


> Thanks


----------



## MissCream

Buckster said:


> What's the lighting setup on it please?
> 
> 
> 
> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


One 300w strobe camera left about 4 feet (4 feet high-ish) and about 10 feet in front of model. They were taken at night outside.


----------



## Nubbs

Here are a couple I took a few weeks ago of a Motorcycle my company is raffling off.









Simple 2 light set up. One gelled behind the bike and one defused in front of the bike.


----------



## Fender5388

Nikon sb-28 to the right at full power
AB-800 to the left at 1/2 (if i remember correctly)
fired withed cybersyncs
shot with nikon d90 with a nikon 50mm 1.8


----------



## kylehess10

Took this today in front of this girls' garage. She just came home recently from Afghanistan, so it intrigued me to do some type of portrait involving the Army, which helped me come up with this


Nikon D7000

Nikkor 300mm f/2.8 AF-S

(2) SB-600's
1 front-left of the subject, shot through a 24x24 softbox 
1 front-left of american flag, which is taped to a garage door approximately 10 feet behind the subject, shot through a translucent umbrella

Edited in Adobe Lightroom & Photoshop CS5.5


----------



## FattyMcJ

Nice portrait Kyle!  I'm sure she loved it :thumbup:


----------



## jcolman

It's been a while since I posted anything.  These are from a recent wedding.

Speedlights (two) fired into an umbrella, camera left.






Speedlights fired into an umbrella camera right.







Two bare speedlights on either side of the bridge aimed at the couple.


----------



## kylehess10

Took this a couple days ago in Atlanta. 

Nikon D7000
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8 

ISO 1600
f/14
1/60 shutter

(2) SB600's - first one shot through 24x24 softbox and the second one shot bare


----------



## MissCream

kylehess10 said:


> Took this a couple days ago in Atlanta.
> 
> Nikon D7000
> Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
> 
> ISO 1600
> f/14
> 1/60 shutter



Just wondering why f14, iso 1600 and 1/60?


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Yellow crown of thorns shot with Nikon 105mm on D300s

1/250
 f13   
ISO 200  

Two diffused Nikon SB-R200's fired directly from above.  




Yellow crown of thorns (Explored) by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## joealcantar

MissCream; 
Just wondering why f14, iso 1600 and 1/60?       
-

Believe the 1/60th let him bring in the entire scene, (it brought in the ambient light in the background). 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## kylehess10

MissCream-

Joe is correct. I wanted to have the background lights to show.


----------



## MissCream

Okay, that makes sense, I guess I just would have chosen different settings  Great photo though!


----------



## RealityCaptured

Just picked up an SB600 for cheap and had an opportunity to try a maternity session for the first time.




Ashley-1 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr

Exif:
Nikon D70s
ISO 640
1/125
f/2.2
50mm


----------



## ShutterSpeed

Just a twist... by J.Lee.Photo, on Flickr

200mm focal length.
F 5.6 setting
SB600 Cam Right and about 24 inches above the object at a 45 degree angle.
Christmas lights in back for bokeh
d7000


----------



## FattyMcJ

Wow, you nailed it J. Lee :thumbup:


Here's one from today's Meetup.com group shoot.  






SB-800 in 16" DIY Beauty Dish (Dave Tejada version)
About 3' off the ground, 45º CR
Fired via Poverty Wizards
6 o'clock sun for rim & flare
Nikon D300s
70mm, f/4.5, 1/250, ISO 200


----------



## el_shorty

One more of my dog Zoe.





Nikon D300S with Nikkor 24-70 /2.8
1/125 : f/7.1 : ISO200 
SB-900 1/2 power camera right next to Zoe with 28&#8243; Wescott Apollo Softbox.
Fill - 42" silver reflector camera left
Triggered with CyberSyncs

*Lighting Setup image*


----------



## analog.universe

Mixin it up a bit for the food blog:





One light: LumoPro LP160 @ 1/64 power, 105mm, triggered by a CactusV5.  It's positioned about half a meter to the left and above the jar, and pointed ~45 degrees down at it.  I made a snoot out of some rolled up cardboard and the ring part of a mason jar lid (to a get a circular spot).  Simple black fabric background hanging behind the table.

60D @ 1/250, ISO100
Zeiss 35/1.4 Distagon @ 3.5

Flickr black background: http://www.flickr.com/photos/analog...guniverse/6071631722/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## Noxire

Yay now that I finished reading the thread 











This is one crazy *****  

And I love the light from my new 150cm umbrella, lots'o bang for the buck.

Also el_shorty; Super nice pictures and a lovely dog


----------



## Nubbs

Nice shot!


----------



## chito beach

Been gone awhile and some great work been added.  a single light self portrait from me.    Minolta 4000AF and 5x6 shoot through panel


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

1st test shot ever through my 70-200 Nikon right out of the box and a pocketwizard


----------



## Vtec44

Nothing fancy from me...

SB 600 1/4 power on camera right, SB600 full power on camera left, SB800 1/2 on camera.


----------



## Noxire

@Vtec44

Really like the use of the sun as a kicker, also great quality of light even though you didn't use light-mods, cool location/model.


----------



## Vtec44

Noxire said:


> @Vtec44
> 
> Really like the use of the sun as a kicker, also great quality of light even though you didn't use light-mods, cool location/model.



Thanks.  I'm learning all these as I go but it has been a fun experience so far. =)


----------



## Handoogies

What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Handoogies said:


> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I use pocketwizards I got fairly cheap on craigslist and they work GREAT


----------



## minister

Shot with d90 on tamron at 50mm 5.6 and Sb600 1/8


----------



## K8-90

Handoogies said:


> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I have a canon &D and two 430EX speedlights as well. What I use are the cactus wireless V4 receiver/transmitters. They work great for me, although I have never tried anything else, so I have nothing to compare to. You can get them at Wireless Trigger - Gadget Infinity


----------



## chito beach

Handoogies said:


> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I use the Cactus V5. 100% reliable, uses AAA batteries rather than most others use specialized expensive batteries, works reliably to 100 yards away at least. a set for 59.95 shipped. these are Transceivers so each can act as a transmitter or receiver and can be bought in set of 2 or individually. I now have 7 and have only had issues with 1 in a years time. that one I dropped with flash attached.  With these you need to adjust your flashes manually


----------



## Buckster

Handoogies said:


> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I went with Radio Poppers, and have been very pleased with them in all respects.


----------



## bennielou

Here is one from a bridal shoot  Elinchrom Ranger RX w/pocket wizard:

The resulting photo-





The Setup-


----------



## bennielou

Buckster said:


> Handoogies said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Radio Poppers, and have been very pleased with them in all respects.
Click to expand...


We have Poppers, and I HATE them because they are always falling off.


----------



## Buckster

bennielou said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handoogies said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you guys use to control the strobes? Pocketwizard? I have a Canon 7D and it has built in wireless via infrared, but it needs line of sight and the on camera flash does not turn off completely. I need some advice in buying wireless triggers. I have two 430EX speedlights.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with Radio Poppers, and have been very pleased with them in all respects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We have Poppers, and I HATE them because they are always falling off.
Click to expand...

Falling off?  I don't get it.  Mine never fall off.  Maybe a bit of velcro would work for you?


----------



## bennielou

Yep, they fall off all the time.  (I have the ones from last year before they put the locks on them-could be part of the problem!)  But I'm also bad about swinging several cameras, and tossing them in the grass during setups.  I drive my hubby (shooting in the above photo) absolutely BONKERS when I do that.  I need "childproof/bombproof" gear!


----------



## camz

I cheated on this one...I manually triggered the flash with the PW somewhere in between the open 30 sec shutter. During our camping trip over the summer. f2.8 30 sec exposure. Flash at 128th power inside the tent.


----------



## PatrickJamesYu

A older Vivitar Thyristor 
and a older Sigma ef series flash.


----------



## Noxire

Forgot to mention that the flash to the left in the diagram was higher than the subject and pointed down 30° (but you probably saw that ) 

Cheers

Edit: Euuhm also i noticed that there is wrong with my diagram, the umbrella to the left is supposed to be in front of the subject more maybe 30-40° and i have placed it from the back, this shows that i need to sleep before doing stuff like this.


----------



## chito beach

Great shot


----------



## nateridesbikes

DSC_0109 by nateridesbikes, on Flickr

One Lumopro lp160 sitting on a ladder to my right.
f/3.5
1/60
Nikon 18-55 kit lens @18mm


----------



## philsphoto

This was a 2 flash setup.  A 580EX II on camera and a 430EX off camera.  Back light from the sun.  Shot at 1/3200 as f1.8.  I need a 3rd flash and am new to high speed sync.  




Sierra by Phil's Photography, on Flickr



LightingSetup by Phil's Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kylehess10

Nikon D7000
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
(2) SB600's
First flash in the front shot through a 24x24 softbox
Second flash from behind and to the side shot through a translucent umbrella

Edited in Lightroom 3


----------



## philsphoto

Kyle,

Very nice portrait and I love your diagram.  What tool did you use to create the diagram?


----------



## camz

One bare flash(580 EXII) camera right on a lightstick hand held at 1/4 power.  I think I should've stopped down the ambient >f16 to get a distinct sun.


----------



## kundalini

philsphoto said:


> Very nice portrait and I love your diagram. What tool did you use to create the diagram?


This one.......

http://www.lightingdiagrams.com/ 

Pretty easy to use and helpful to record your setups.


----------



## philsphoto

This is a wonderful image you made!  I love the lighting, pose, and angle!  It is amazing to see the shot compared to your lighting setup, both images are compelling!  The sand looks so much different from that low angel.  Really cool!


----------



## Fender5388

nateridesbikes said:


> DSC_0109 by nateridesbikes, on Flickr
> 
> One Lumopro lp160 sitting on a ladder to my right.
> f/3.5
> 1/60
> Nikon 18-55 kit lens @18mm



i was shocked to see this, i recognize this from some photos on FB. this is that new bmx training facility in Iowa right?


----------



## newb

What program is it, that everyone is drawing diagrams of their setups in?


----------



## Noxire

newb said:


> What program is it, that everyone is drawing diagrams of their setups in?



Look 3 posts above yours.


----------



## newb

Ha, I scrolled right past it. Reading > Me.

Thanks, and sorry lol.


----------



## Spoe

one from this past weekend..

single AB800 through 47" octabox high camera right (1/16th power)
D700 @ ISO 200
70mm, f/4, 1/60th sec
cybersync triggers



SAP_1040 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

I just spent the last 2 hours reading this thread and still plenty more to go, wow, great thread!


----------



## Destin

Wow, I forgot about this thread. Okay, here's another one for ya:

SB-600 in a shoot through umbrella camera right (didn't have my softbox yet), yongnuo yn-465 camera left aimed at the wall with a red gel. Not sure I like the effect, but it is what it is.


----------



## chito beach

camz said:


> I cheated on this one...I manually triggered the flash with the PW somewhere in between the open 30 sec shutter. During our camping trip over the summer. f2.8 30 sec exposure. Flash at 128th power inside the tent.




I love the idea of this shot and with most of our DSLR's you can set you camera to rear sync, which triggers the flash at the end of the exposure.  i have used it several times for long exposure shots


----------



## chito beach

Destin said:


> Wow, I forgot about this thread. Okay, here's another one for ya:
> 
> SB-600 in a shoot through umbrella camera right (didn't have my softbox yet), yongnuo yn-465 camera left aimed at the wall with a red gel. Not sure I like the effect, but it is what it is.



Destin I like the shot and the idea behind it, you just need to change your  lighting ratios a bit your main light needs to be much brighter the face on the portrait is a bit flat.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

D7000 shooting directly into sun with 70-200 VRII,  1 vivitar and silver 43" silver umbrella cam right,.  1/250th, f4, ISO 100


----------



## Destin

chito beach said:
			
		

> Destin I like the shot and the idea behind it, you just need to change your  lighting ratios a bit your main light needs to be much brighter the face on the portrait is a bit flat.



Yeah, this shot is around a year old. I've come a long way since then.


----------



## OrionsByte

For some reason I didn't think about posting this shot here until recently.  Simple setup: homemade 4' x 1' strip light just out of frame to the right and slightly behind the subject (my wife).






(She has since had the baby!  )


----------



## camz

chito beach said:


> camz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cheated on this one...I manually triggered the flash with the PW somewhere in between the open 30 sec shutter. During our camping trip over the summer. f2.8 30 sec exposure. Flash at 128th power inside the tent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the idea of this shot and with most of our DSLR's you can set you camera to rear sync, which triggers the flash at the end of the exposure. i have used it several times for long exposure shots
Click to expand...


I'm aware of the feature and used it before.  I was testing based on flash power and didn't get the result I wanted which was at 1/128.  It just so happens the composition of the test shot was more of a keeper.


----------



## jwbryson1

Buckster said:


>




NewB question---the silver reflector--which speedlight does this reflect?  Both or just the one to camera right?   I like this shot.


----------



## OrionsByte

jwbryson1 said:


> NewB question---the silver reflector--which speedlight does this reflect?  Both or just the one to camera right?   I like this shot.



(If I may be so bold as to answer for him...)

Just the one to camera left.  So the speedlight camera-left is shooting through the umbrella to light the background, and some of that light is being reflected backwards - the silver reflector takes _that_ light and redirects some of it to the subject.

The speedlight camera-right is going to cast some light on the reflector as well, but since it's silver and not white, the angle would prevent it from actually reflecting any of that light back on to the subject.


----------



## jwbryson1

Village Idiot said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> My best work to date:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 580EX II with shoot through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overcooked ribs :thumbdown: did you marinate the ribs 12 hours prior to the shoot? i dont think so
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You assume wrong :thumbdown:. They were on the smoker for several hours and then sauced and finished on the grill to get a glaze like finish. Well, the ones on the left were. The right side ones were dry rubbed.
Click to expand...


Yeah!  Don't you recognize good bark when you see it?


----------



## jwbryson1

OrionsByte said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NewB question---the silver reflector--which speedlight does this reflect?  Both or just the one to camera right?   I like this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If I may be so bold as to answer for him...)
> 
> the angle would prevent it from actually reflecting any of that light back on to the subject.
Click to expand...


Really?  You are saying a white reflector will reflect light from the flash to camera right, but not a silver reflector?  At what angle does the silver reflector stop reflecting light?  I've never heard this before.  Please explain further.


----------



## OrionsByte

jwbryson1 said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NewB question---the silver reflector--which speedlight does this reflect?  Both or just the one to camera right?   I like this shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (If I may be so bold as to answer for him...)
> 
> the angle would prevent it from actually reflecting any of that light back on to the subject.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really?  You are saying a white reflector will reflect light from the flash to camera right, but not a silver reflector?  At what angle does the silver reflector stop reflecting light?  I've never heard this before.  Please explain further.
Click to expand...


Silver reflectors reflect more directly and less diffusely; white reflectors reflect more diffusely and less directly.  With direct reflection the angle is critical, whereas diffuse reflection makes the angle less important.

As a thought experiment, imagine you've got a dark room with a mirror in it, and a subject a foot or two away from it.  If you pointed a narrow-beam flashlight at the mirror, there would only be one angle at which that flashlight would actually cast light on the subject.  If you draped a white cloth over that mirror though, you could point the flashlight at nearly any point on that cloth and it would reflect some light on to the subject, though assuming the cloth is somewhat transparent, there would still be an angle at which there is _more_ light on the subject (because there is still a little direct reflection).  Replace the mirror with a matte white surface like a wall, though, and there would be very little discernible difference no matter where you pointed it (because the direct reflection is removed).


----------



## Trever1t

SB800 bounced off ceiling near subject, SB800 camera left ~4' from subject at 45* bounced off silver umbrella, SB800 8' from subject camera right-center through white umbrella, Silver reflector near subject camera right





Inspiration by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

Buckster said:


> _A couple more from this shoot __here__._



THIS is fantastic!  Terrific work.  LOVE it.


----------



## jwbryson1

kundalini said:


> Winston
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​​



What kind of softbox is this that allows you to use a Nikon speedlight instead of a studio strobe?


----------



## chito beach

jwbryson1 said:


> What kind of softbox is this that allows you to use a Nikon speedlight instead of a studio strobe?


  There are many adapters out there to use most any soft box with our flash unit.  I buy universal mount softboxes and make my own adapters our of ABS pipe and brackets. takes just a few minutes


----------



## Spoe

D7K, 35mm f/1.8 DX
ISO 100, f/5.6, 1/320 sec, cybersyncs

single Nikon SB-80DX through socked beauty dish slightly above and to the right of camera.




SAF_4861 by Spoe70, on Flickr


----------



## jwbryson1

Another portrait of my wife and daughter.  Single SB-700 shot through Photoflex 45" umbrella 45 degrees camera left, and a large piece of corrugated white plastic camera right for fill light.

Thanks for looking.






[/URL] Katelyn Momma 3-1 by jwbryson1, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## jwbryson1

Trever1t said:


> SB800 bounced off ceiling near subject, SB800 camera left ~4' from subject at 45* bounced off silver umbrella, SB800 8' from subject camera right-center through white umbrella, Silver reflector near subject camera right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration by Trever1t, on Flickr



Nice photo!  What's the difference in the light quality between bouncing off a silver umbrella versus a white umbrella?  Does the silver umbrella have a black reflective removable surface like the white one?


----------



## Trever1t

Thanks, the abuse I put her through with posing for hours 

The silver is a bit more contrasty and no, the black cover isn't removable so it's a single purpose unit.


----------



## kundalini

jwbryson1 said:


> What kind of softbox is this that allows you to use a Nikon speedlight instead of a studio strobe?


I'm not as resourceful as Chito, so I buy mine already manufactured. The 24" is a Lastolite Ezybox. 
I also have two 15" softboxes by Alzo Digital.



jwbryson1 said:


> Nice photo! What's the difference in the light quality between bouncing off a silver umbrella versus a white umbrella? Does the silver umbrella have a black reflective removable surface like the white one?


A silver reflecting umbrella will produce a more contrasty light than a white. Each have their uses.


----------



## Noxire

lensband said:


> Nicely done!!!!
> 
> LENS BAND | how do you stop zoom creep? | how do you stop zoom creep?



By buying lenses with a non-moving front element. Also; stop promoting your product like this with spam posts, if anything you give the product a bad rep.


----------



## Futurelight

I agree that this would be a good idea. A list of equipment and techniques for each shot would benefit us all.


----------



## laramiebates

I just got my first speedlight and accessories last night and had a few minutes to snap a couple self portraits.






Canon 30d / 50mm 1.8 / speedlight through white umbrella camera right about a foot from my face.

Edit, posting from phone doesnt look like picture is showing up. 

Link: http://www.flickr.com/photos/laramiebates/6327273433/


----------



## Noxire

laramiebates said:


> I just got my first speedlight and accessories last night and had a few minutes to snap a couple self portraits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon 30d / 50mm 1.8 / speedlight through white umbrella camera right about a foot from my face.
> 
> Edit, posting from phone doesnt look like picture is showing up.



Great first try  a little dark on the dark side, try with some fill light.

Also check the tutorial on how too embed images on the forum you just grab the url and paste it into the box that comes up when u press on the img tool and uncheck "Retrieve remote file and reference locally"


----------



## minister

used two flash one left and one right at power of 1/8


----------



## Noxire

What!!

The strobist thread down on PAGE 3.. Unacceptable I tell you 











I bought myself an espresso-brewer as an early present, works great for good Irish coffee


----------



## FattyMcJ

Just to keep it alive, and because I like seeing what the other Strobists are doing...

While shooting an Xmas party for a corporate client, I handed my camera to my assistant and had her snap a quick pic of me. (Her framing leaves a little to be desired, but it works lol)







Pretty basic setup for consistent results (had 20+ couples to shoot that night).  SB-800 into 43" translucent umbrella camera right @ 1/16th power; SB-800 bare & flagged on a boom above and behind the subject(s) for hair light @ 1/16th power.  Fired via Nikon's CLS system.  1/60th /4 ISO 320 70mm

And yes, that's me. lol


----------



## dwightdegroff

I _really_ like this thread! The creative use of light here has really inspired me to think about light as something that I can and _should_ control when I make a photograph. I'd love to see more of what you all are coming up with. 

Awesome stuff.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Got inspired by another post on this forum about holiday ornaments and light bokeh...so I decided to try my hand at it.











And the setup: SB-800 into Softbox CL, SB-800 bare & flagged behind the subject CR.  Fired via Nikon CLS system.  1/128 power on both flashes.  &#402;/3.2, 1/8th sec, ISO 100, 50mm


----------



## chito beach

nice shots, good diagrams. well done!


----------



## kylehess10

This is my first Christmas-themed portrait. It's also taken just about 1 year exactly since I first got into lighting

Nikon D7000
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
(1) SB600 shot through a 24x24 softbox facing the subject
(1) SB600 shot through a homemade snoot facing the back of her body


----------



## Buckster

diyphotography said:


> Hi
> A new post on my blog, writen based on a very talented amatur+++ potographer from Poland.
> Using two yn's in a softbox for main light and one light in a snoot for hair and background seperation.
> 
> You could read the full article here:
> :


That is not your photo.  Posting photos by others, other than with just a link, is against the rules here.  This thread was not intended to be a space for you to advertise your blog.


----------



## Trever1t

I also isolated a trojan when I followed that link.....


----------



## brush

I just got my first flash, a little Christmas present to myself...and I was experimenting with it tonight so this is probably a whole lot more amateur than awesome, but it looked pretty cool to me so I figured I'd share. Setup is a Canon 60D with 430EX II hand held right of the camera about 10 ft, 50MM @ f1.8 & ISO 100 for 1/2 second exposure. Flash fired with the first curtain freezing the water drops, then shutter stayed open to capture their stream. Oh, and a rust colored gel over the flash to give the water that gold color.




The Fountain by Bill Rush, on Flickr


----------



## FattyMcJ

Not half bad Bill, creative use of gels and taking your first flash off camera...well done


----------



## rosettapedro

Until July 2008, Hobby was a staff photojournalist with The Baltimore Sun. He runs Strobist.com, a popular blog devoted to photographic lighting techniques. The blog has an on-line monthly readership of over 300,000 photographers from 175 countries, and was named one of the 25 Best Blogs of 2010[1] by Time Magazine.

In June 2007, he took a year-long leave of absence from The Sun to blog full-time.[2] On August 3, 2008, Hobby announced in a posting on his blog that he had taken a buyout from The Sun along with about 100 staffers who left the paper at that time. He explained, "There was a hard staff reduction quota in effect, and given the way the blog has gone I thought it would be best if I counted toward it when they started lopping off heads..."[3] Hobby said he planned to use the blog as a platform from which to explore various photographic projects.

In June 2009, Hobby was named one of "The Five Biggest Photographers on the Internet" by Photo District News.[4]

Interviews:

    * Jefferson Graham for USA Today,[5]
    * Bill Crawford and Ed Hidden for StudioLighting.net,[6]
    * Bill Millios for Rangefinder Magazine,[7]

Hobby has authored an article on a DIY photo studio in the December 2007 issue of MacWorld,[8] co-authored the book Columbia: A Celebration with wife Susan Thornton Hobby,[9] and produced a 8-disc DVD lighting tutorial, "Strobist Lighting Seminar".[10]

In 2011, Hobby released a new 6 DVD set entitled Lighting in Layers.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Um...cool story?


----------



## jwbryson1

Buckster said:


>



In this setup, what is the height of the camera left in relation to the subject's head?  

Also, what is the height of the silver reflector in relation to the umbrella in front of it?

Thanks.


----------



## Buckster

jwbryson1 said:


> In this setup, what is the height of the camera left in relation to the subject's head?


Not sure what you mean by "camera left", but the camera was at about the same height as the subject's head, perhaps a few inches lower, at most.  The umbrella and reflector are also set up centered at about the height of the subject's head, neck and shoulder.



jwbryson1 said:


> Also, what is the height of the silver reflector in relation to the umbrella in front of it?


They're at the same height.



jwbryson1 said:


> Thanks.


No problem.  Always glad to help if I can.  :thumbup:


----------



## kundalini

Practice set for a series.......










Setup700 w/105mm f/2.8.  PCB WL XL1600 camera left with 20° grid setup for split lighting, but aimed slightly in front of the subject and XL800 camera right XL800 (shot through window) with 10° grid for "hair light" aimed slightly behind the subject:  triggered by Cybersyncs.  The upturned mono was not used in this shot..... just didn't work out for me.







.


----------



## MissCream

A shoot in a REALLY cluttered old barn I did recently with a friend. It was at my uncles place and I thought there was only a tractor in there... I was wrong it was so full of stuff we couldn't even get in more then 2 feet. One strobe with soft box camera left @45 about 6 feet. 




Barn Shoot by Ms. Cream, on Flickr


----------



## Tee

MissCream said:
			
		

> A shoot in a REALLY cluttered old barn I did recently with a friend. It was at my uncles place and I thought there was only a tractor in there... I was wrong it was so full of stuff we couldn't even get in more then 2 feet. One strobe with soft box camera left @45 about 6 feet.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rebeccacream/6597941175/
> Barn Shoot by Ms. Cream, on Flickr



I can't find the 'like button' on the mobile version but wanted to say...I like it.


----------



## MissCream

Thanks!


----------



## brush

FattyMcJ said:


> Not half bad Bill, creative use of gels and taking your first flash off camera...well done



Thanks!!


----------



## Avphotography

first strobist attempt with my old nikon d90.. my wife and a sunset on the beach done with a single sb600 fired into a reflective umbrella c&c welcome 




DSC_0355 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0340 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0341 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0343 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0344 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0345 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr

and one with my old right hand drive integra type r 




DSC_0415 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mach0

Welcome Tito!


----------



## Avphotography

And some automotive stuff done with 2 sb600s bare.




DSC_0285 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0282 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0269 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0268 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0267 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0170 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0278 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0248 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0250 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0247 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0241 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr




DSC_0256 by Andres Valentin Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Avphotography

Mach0 said:


> Welcome Tito!



thanks freddieeee


----------



## FattyMcJ

Holy smokes, gear down "Big Shifter"...only post a few (1 or 2) at a time man lol  Posting 15 is way too many for people to really look at and comment on.

I didn't make it past the 4th photo, so I'll comment on those.  

#1 - Nicely done.  The balance of ambient and flash is dramatic but not overdone, maybe if the foreground rock wasn't lit up, it would be a smidge better? I don't know, just a thought.

#2 - Love the lighting, not a fan of the composition, her pose, and her expression.  The light cuts off her leg, frame it tighter so that shadow doesn't happen, or move the light.  But this is about lighting and again, the balance is a good one.

#3 - It's good, but the color temps are off, when compared to the previous photos, and even compared to the sunset itself.  It looks like you took the CTO gel off or something.  But the angle is cool, the balance is good, just need to work on composition and color temp on her skin.

#4 - Not a fan of this one really.  There's no depth.  No background, no separation.  It's like she's sitting on a rock at the edge of oblivion.  Not your best of the bunch.

...alright I lied, #5 & #6 are pretty darn good.  Good angle, good light balance, she's natural looking, and the sunset is gorgeous.  Winners IMO.


----------



## Vtec44

Well this is technically not a critique thread but more or less share your lighting technique thread


----------



## FattyMcJ

Vtec44 said:


> Well this is technically not a critique thread but more or less share your lighting technique thread



True, however, the "first strobist attempt" part prompted me to critique.  I'll curb it going forward, however I like C&C on my work, good or bad, so occasionally I provide it to others as well...hopefully in a positive manner, but it's C&C none the less and doesn't belong.  Apologies.

My point still stands, about posting 19 photos lol


----------



## OrionsByte

Nothing terribly tricky here from a strobist perspective, but I thought I'd share it anyways. 

One SB-600 shot in to a shoot-through umbrella camera left, picture window behind the tree. The umbrella was set up so that there was a white wall a couple feet behind it, and I aimed it a bit above the subjects, so between the wall and the ceiling I got a lot of nice bounced fill light. 

The camera was on manual so I could balance the ambient light to get the tree lights, but the flash was on TTL because I was working with kids and didn't have time to mess with settings.


----------



## Avphotography

thank you c&c is always appreciated... i now have a canon 5d mark  ii and a 580ex i will be doing some more shooting soon =)


----------



## FattyMcJ

Avphotography said:


> thank you c&c is always appreciated... i now have a canon 5d mark  ii and a 580ex i will be doing some more shooting soon =)


Nice! Can't wait to see 'em 


And this is what happens when I get bored...I grab random collectables and photograph them, to practice and kill time.











Yes, I'm a Star Wars nerd, if you haven't guessed by now lol


----------



## RyanSands

Love a good strobist thread! Here are a few of mine 

Canon 5D w/canon 24-105 & Canon 580 ex ii bounced off ceiling





Canon 5D w/Tamron 28-75 Alienbees RingFlash, Two b800's for rim light w/grids & gels


----------



## FattyMcJ

C'mon folks, I can't be the only one taking strobist shots!  

Jan. 28th, 2012 - Timbertrail Elementary School annual Valentine "Father/Daughter Candyland" Dance.

I was given a black backdrop and two props to work with...so I made do.  A simple 3 light setup, since I had to shoot over 200 girls & their fathers (!)  That's the most I've ever shot in one gig....but it was SO FUN!






Setup Shot:





Strobist: Vivitar 285HV into 43" reflective umbrella camera right (Key), SB-800 into 24" softbox camera left (Fill), SB-800 flagged & boomed behind the subjects (Hair Light).  Fired via cheap radio trigger on the Vivitar, and optically on the SB-800's.

1/200th, f/5.6, ISO 250, 24-70mm lens.


----------



## kundalini

FattyMcJ said:


> C'mon folks, I can't be the only one taking strobist shots!


I've already posted this in another thread, but thought I'd add to this thread also.














.


----------



## o hey tyler

Shelf Portrait: 5D Mark II, 1/160s, ISO 200, f/5.6, 28mm. 






The setup: One AB800 camera left through an umbrella, and one 430EX II fired inside the fridge via TTL.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Thought I'd raise the dead here...







Good buddy, Tor Boyesen, posing for a funny shot during a recent class I co-taught about studio lighting.


Strobist: AB-400 CL behind subject (bare...as you can see), AB-400 CR into 24x36 softbox as key.  
10mm f/5.6  1/250  ISO 200


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

1 Vivitar and an umbrella


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

1 Vivitar bare camera right


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

a few vivitars fired into umbrellas (1 being a brolly) at strange angles for desired glare


----------



## FattyMcJ

Model: Dannelle Wittekind
 MUA: Davida Simon

Strobist: AB400 into 24x36 softbox above, AB400 through scrim (ran out of other modifiers lol) from below.  Classic "clam-shell" lighting setup for beauty shots.  Also had a couple strobes firing on the background, nothing special.


----------



## camz

^ nice!


----------



## Vtec44

1 SB800 w/ shoot through umbrella on camera left.


----------



## camz

580 EX II behind subject and 580 EX II camera left bare flash on both.  The OCF was a biproduct of the TS-E test...


----------



## Austin Greene

Wondering if the shot has to be of a person? Oh well 




Complexity Within by TogaLive, on Flickr

Setup: Bare YN565 directly behind the leaf about 10 inches at 1/64.


----------



## o hey tyler

I got bored waiting for my ladyfriend to arrive, so I decided to take a photo of the last bottled coke in the fridge. 

Main light is an AB800 w/ a 30x60 "monster"box, and a 430EXII behind fired with Pixel King triggers at 1/16power.


----------



## kylehess10

Here's one from a recent shoot at the abandoned Pullman Yard in Atlanta

Nikon D3
Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
(2) SB600's
1 shot through translucent umbrella, camera left
1 shot through knockoff Gary Fong diffuser, camera left, aimed at subject's hair


----------



## fokker

kylehess10 said:


> Here's one from a recent shoot at the abandoned Pullman Yard in Atlanta
> 
> Nikon D3
> Nikkor 85mm f/1.8
> (2) SB600's
> 1 shot through translucent umbrella, camera left
> 1 shot through knockoff Gary Fong diffuser, camera left, aimed at subject's hair




Just curious why you'd use a fong-dong diffuser on a hair light? Normally hairlights use focused beams from a snoot or a grid. I can't see the advantage of the fong-dong and would think it would only create problems.


----------



## Buckster

fokker said:


> Just curious why you'd use a fong-dong diffuser on a hair light? Normally hairlights use focused beams from a snoot or a grid. I can't see the advantage of the fong-dong and would think it would only create problems.


Looks like it worked okay to me.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Only used flash in one of these shots, but it's part of a polyptych, and goes with a theme, so I included it. (Middle Bottom Photo)

Bare SB-800 held by my assistant, in front of the camera pointed back at the subjects to light their reflection in the tank.


----------



## matt62485

great shots here.  made it about half way through the thread (nightshift and its about time to go home), but must say I'm completely overwhelmed deciding what equipment to get.  I think for now im going to go with the flashpoint 320m kit with 2 lights/brellas/stands/snoot/case to get me started.  its very well beyond my scope of knowledge, but gotta get started somewhere.  i wanna be well prepared as our newborn will arrive ~august 15th!  ill post some practice shots when my stuff arrives.  ordering this friday.


----------



## FattyMcJ

matt62485 said:


> great shots here.  made it about half way through the thread (nightshift and its about time to go home), but must say I'm completely overwhelmed deciding what equipment to get.  I think for now im going to go with the flashpoint 320m kit with 2 lights/brellas/stands/snoot/case to get me started.  its very well beyond my scope of knowledge, but gotta get started somewhere.  i wanna be well prepared as our newborn will arrive ~august 15th!  ill post some practice shots when my stuff arrives.  ordering this friday.



Congrats on opening up your horizons!  Have fun and good luck


----------



## BXPhoto

I dont often take setup shots, but here is one I found pretty quickly




BTS of Las Vegas Barbie by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr




Las Vegas Barbie by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr

Click on Barbie's image to view the rest of the set... warning - NSFW


----------



## JAC526

jwbryson1 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ghache said:
> 
> 
> 
> Overcooked ribs :thumbdown: did you marinate the ribs 12 hours prior to the shoot? i dont think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You assume wrong :thumbdown:. They were on the smoker for several hours and then sauced and finished on the grill to get a glaze like finish. Well, the ones on the left were. The right side ones were dry rubbed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah!  Don't you recognize good bark when you see it?
Click to expand...


Burnt ends are the best part.

mhmmmm.....pig.


----------



## chito beach

lets revive this thread,

3 light setup  1 sunpak 611 in homemade beauty dish for key, 1 sunpak 544 in 24x36 softbox right rear rim,   1 sunpak 611 in home made Styrofoam  12 x 40 softbox left rear rim, reflector under face


----------



## mrstravis

Buckster said:
			
		

> A couple more from this shoot here.



That's f-ing amazing!


----------



## DagFernheight

My 1 year old gsd taking a break at the end of a photo shoot session. One flash positioned on camera right and window light coming in from the left.


----------



## ghache

BXPhoto said:


> I dont often take setup shots, but here is one I found pretty quickly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTS of Las Vegas Barbie by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Las Vegas Barbie by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr
> 
> Click on Barbie's image to view the rest of the set... warning - NSFW




what do you use to get these colours? flash with gels? or continuous lights with gel?


----------



## FattyMcJ

A few from a shoot today.  All done with one SB-800 with 1/4 CTO gel, into 24" softbox, fired with PovertyWizards











Went crazy on this one with the flare & retro processing.  I like it, but some may not. YMMV


----------



## BXPhoto

ghache said:
			
		

> what do you use to get these colours? flash with gels? or continuous lights with gel?



I used gels over 2 B800's with the standard 7" reflectors and there gel holders. Works great. I also bounced them off the desired areas I wanted to light in those specific colors. So pink of the ground an blue of the back ceiling and walls.


----------



## PNWSGM

First time EVER using flashes. Two SB-700s triggered using infrared through the pop up flash on the camera on TTL mode.

1. One SB-700 firing directly at the passenger side of car. Friend holding second right off frame about 7-8 feet in the air firing down towards the car. I also bumped up the exposure a full point in Camera Raw. 



Casey's 510 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


2. One SB right somewhere off camera to the right (can't remember). Second one on my tripod about 4 feet in air firing towards front of car.



Casey's 510 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


3. One SB firing at rear of car. Second off camera left, and slightly left of subject.



Casey's 510 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


4. Both SBs at 45* angle in towards camera. One left, one right.



Casey's 510 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


BONUS Shot: 3 minute exposure. 



Casey's 510 by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## OrionsByte

PNWSGM said:
			
		

> BONUS Shot: 3 minute exposure.



Just curious, did you make any attempts to light the car _and_ do a three-minute exposure? That last shot would have been sweet with some subtle lighting on the car as well. 

Great job though, on all the shots, especially for a first-time Strobist!


----------



## PNWSGM

OrionsByte said:


> PNWSGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS Shot: 3 minute exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, did you make any attempts to light the car _and_ do a three-minute exposure? That last shot would have been sweet with some subtle lighting on the car as well.
> 
> Great job though, on all the shots, especially for a first-time Strobist!
Click to expand...


Nope. I was considering having my buddy fire the flashes manually every few seconds, however he was literally laying in the middle of the road (Closed on one end) because he was so tired. I don't like how the stars are all showing motion. However I wish I could have captured them with a faster shutter speed but the image was just too dark. Also, this was taken in the middle of nowhere, it was so dark out that you couldn't even see the car through the viewfinder. 

Thank you!


----------



## PNWSGM

Teaser from another automotive photoshoot I did. The night after my previous posting.

Two speedlights one off each side of camera. Aimed at logo. Unfortunately I forget the power setting.




Just a teaser! by M.Larsonphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

PNWSGM said:


> OrionsByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PNWSGM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BONUS Shot: 3 minute exposure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, did you make any attempts to light the car _and_ do a three-minute exposure? That last shot would have been sweet with some subtle lighting on the car as well.
> 
> Great job though, on all the shots, especially for a first-time Strobist!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. I was considering having my buddy fire the flashes manually every few seconds, however he was literally laying in the middle of the road (Closed on one end) because he was so tired. I don't like how the stars are all showing motion. However I wish I could have captured them with a faster shutter speed but the image was just too dark. Also, this was taken in the middle of nowhere, it was so dark out that you couldn't even see the car through the viewfinder.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...


They only have to fire once. A longer shutter doesn't diminish the exposure from a flash. Doing the previous shot with a long shutter would have netted you the car exposed the same with a lighter sky.


----------



## Geaux

2 Light Strobist by NOLA_2T, on Flickr

Sb600 in DIY beauty dish camera left
YN-460II bare camera right.

Still experimenting and trying to get a feel for a 2 light setup


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

*One glass stacked on top of the other to appear to be a reflection *


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

a few lights with modifiers


----------



## BXPhoto

Car owner took this during his feature shoot:




bts  by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr

results from this set:



Lance Calitri's IS-F  by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr




Lance Calitri's IS-F  by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr




Lance Calitri's IS-F  by BX | PHOTO, on Flickr

Pretty basic stuff here. 2-3 speedlights at low power bounced off the ground.


----------



## Mike_E

Old school.

Metz 45 CL4 hand held on the left.

(It _had_ been a long day )


----------



## blackdogphoto

My first real attempt.
Canon T2i
50mm 1.8II I think
naked 430EX


----------



## BXPhoto

This may be my first time getting into trouble as its pushing the envelope... but 4 lights used here. 2 gelled and 2 with simple umbrella setups.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Can't decide which version I like better. So I posted them both lol

1/250, f/8, ISO 400, 165mm, D300s
1- SB-800 through 24" softbox just on my left shoulder and in front of me a few feet.  Sun for back/rim light.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Maris66ol said:


> I think I saw some senior shots you did and the light was quite good.



Thanks


----------



## Judobreaker

FattyMcJ said:


> Maris66ol said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I saw some senior shots you did and the light was quite good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...



I'm afraid you just got a compliment from a spambot there fatty.


----------



## FattyMcJ

Judobreaker said:


> I'm afraid you just got a compliment from a spambot there fatty.



Ahh sunuva....Grr. lol


----------



## Vtec44

Two YN 560's on camera's left at full power using a reflective umbrella...


----------



## jake337

Sb600 through a 3x2 softbox with eggcrate and inner baffle on a boom camera right at about 45 degrees and just above the head.


----------



## FattyMcJ

First time doing skateboarding.  How'd I do?  Honest C&C is always welcomed.


----------



## FattyMcJ

SB-800 into 24" softbox up above the camera, on-axis.  Fired with Poverty Wizards


----------



## Village Idiot




----------



## Village Idiot

How's the skin smoothing on this and the one above? Is it OK or do you think it's over done?


----------



## Buckster

Village Idiot said:


> How's the skin smoothing on this and the one above? Is it OK or do you think it's over done?


Per the thread theme, what's your "Strobist" lighting setup on these please?


----------



## MK3Brent

This is fun!

SB700, full zoom, 36" umbrella (reflective position camera right 45°) 1/4 power. D3s, ISO 100,  85mm f/1.8, 1/100.


----------



## Village Idiot

Buckster said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the skin smoothing on this and the one above? Is it OK or do you think it's over done?
> 
> 
> 
> Per the thread theme, what's your "Strobist" lighting setup on these please?
Click to expand...


One light, one umbrella.


----------



## Village Idiot

Kev55in said:


> This was the result of all my triggers dying after ONE shot.



What brand.


----------



## manicmike

Single YN560 45 degrees camera left through a home made light tent. A second flash would be nice to cut down on shadows and make the background really white.


----------



## Buckster

Village Idiot said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> How's the skin smoothing on this and the one above? Is it OK or do you think it's over done?
> 
> 
> 
> Per the thread theme, what's your "Strobist" lighting setup on these please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One light, one umbrella.
Click to expand...

Whoa!  Slow down!  I don't think I can replicate that much info!!


----------



## Village Idiot

Buckster said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per the thread theme, what's your "Strobist" lighting setup on these please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One light, one umbrella.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa!  Slow down!  I don't think I can replicate that much info!!
Click to expand...


I was also wearing pants.


----------



## gricwb

Fred por gricwb, no Flickr

- YN-460 Speedlight blue geled for background.
- YN-467 Camera Left, shoot-through withe umbrella.
- YN-04 II Radio trigger.


----------



## fractionofasecond

jcolman said:


> It's been a while since I posted anything.  These are from a recent wedding.
> 
> Speedlights (two) fired into an umbrella, camera left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedlights fired into an umbrella camera right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two bare speedlights on either side of the bridge aimed at the couple.



I work at the Grounds.  Lol awesome pictures by the way, I knew it looked familiar.


----------



## Buckster




----------



## Foxracer2

^Love the blue background in that shot! Well done!


----------

